# Ego Power+ Equipment Discussion



## Ware




----------



## Fishnugget

I am impressed with their new carbon fiber string trimmer with the auto load. Also, their blower at 580cfm, it beats out some gas powered blowers and I think its perfect for the home owner.

I invested in Stihl batteries but Ego has them beat by a lot. Post pics of your Ego power equipment!! Prospective buyer here!

Thanks for making this thread Ware, it was needed.


----------



## ABC123

Anybody have any experience with the battery mowers?

Home Depot has a lot of excellent reviews on them.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-21-in-56-Volt-Lithium-ion-Cordless-Battery-Walk-Behind-Push-Mower-with-5-0Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-LM2101/206515766

Anybody know how well it performs at the lowest setting. (1 1/2in)


----------



## Ware

Splitting this out into a separate discussion...



Fishnugget said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I wonder if Ego's multi tool trimmer/edger will work? If it does, its an alternative option.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple Ego tools (blower and hedge trimmer). I reached out to them about the shaft dimensions, but never heard back. I will follow up this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am seriously considering purchasing their Ego blower, do you have the handheld 580cfm blower? How do you like it? What battery do you have? I am looking at purchasing one. My 3-4 yr old Stihl blower at 400+ cfm is not cutting it. I thought about a bigger battery but I dont want to invest in Stihl battery equipment. I like their hedge trimmer and figure I will use the stihl battery only for the hedge trimmer.
Click to expand...

I have the 530 cfm blower with the 2.5 Ah battery (~$179) - the only one they stock at our Home Depot. The 580 cfm model with the 5 Ah battery (~$299) would be nice. I'm not sure what the weight difference is, but the bigger battery is probably worth the ~$100 upcharge, especially if you planned on getting some other Ego tools. That said, I haven't had any issues with the power or the runtime on mine. It handles a standard after-mow cleanup on my lawn just fine.

My only minor complaint is it doesn't have the same quick response as my Stihl backpack. It takes about a 1-1.5 seconds to spool up from the off position. It also doesn't instantly shut off - it takes about a second. It's not terrible, it's just a different feeling from working with a gas blower from idle.


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> I invested in Stihl batteries but Ego has them beat by a lot...


I agree... Stihl seemed to pioneer into the Li-ion outdoor power equipment world, but to me it just seems kind of expensive for what you get. Also, the 3 different battery tiers (AI, AK, AP) just complicates things too much.


----------



## Topcat

I have the Ego string trimmer (not the new model with the auto load head). I really like it - a lot. It is quiet, and just as, if not as powerful when cutting thru thick overgrown grasses.

Now, with that out of the way, they've had to honor their battery warranty once already. I bought the trimmer last year around May timeframe. By July the battery was shot and would not take a charge. The charge indicator just flashed rapid red when I put it on the charger. I did not use the trimmer excessively, and made sure to store the battery indoors, versus the shed that is not air conditioned, and has huge temp swings. The battery only discharged to the point of needing a charge twice before it went bad.

I called the customer service line, and they were VERY helpful, and explained that the battery itself was good, but a circuit inside the battery that monitors the charge went out, so I'd need a new battery. It took them less than a week to have the new battery at my door.


----------



## Ware

If I knew what the end of the shaft looks like on their string trimmer attachment and it matched one of the Idech Landscape Blade adapters, I would consider trying to convert one. I would probably go with the MHC1502 string trimmer and edger combo that comes with the 5 Ah battery ($399). Surely it would handle the Landscape Blade - they offer a pretty comprehensive assortment of attachments for that unit.


----------



## gatormac2112

Well dang it, this opens the door back up for my landscape blade to the Stihl KombiSystem. I really would like to go the battery route as I don't really have much use for one other than the LB and maybe some edging.

Waiting to hear what you find @Ware


----------



## ryeguy

ABC123 said:


> Anybody have any experience with the battery mowers?
> 
> Home Depot has a lot of excellent reviews on them.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-21-in-56-Volt-Lithium-ion-Cordless-Battery-Walk-Behind-Push-Mower-with-5-0Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-LM2101/206515766
> 
> Anybody know how well it performs at the lowest setting. (1 1/2in)


I have no experience with it, but I just finished doing a lot of research on lawn equipment. I ended up getting a timemaster mower but got ego everything else. I got the multi head attachment with string trimmer, edger, hedge trimmer and the 580 cfm blower. I also got their snowblower, but somehow I never needed to snowblow after I got it which was mid february.

It would be nice to also have an electric mower, but doing research I found that there are issues with mulching and power. There are several threads on their forum with people having problems with the mower leaving behind a line of clippings. There are also a number of reviews mentioning the mower's difficulty in thicker or wet grass, causing the engine to bog down.

The mower does have fantastic reviews, and if you have some of their other tools it might make sense to get one. I just didn't really want to sacrifice anything even though most users seem happy. It seems for now the cut quality and power of gas can't be beat. This is true for other equipment too, but I have pretty average requirements for those (not cutting through a ton of brush or trying to blow a ton of leaves). Plus my timemaster is 30"!


----------



## Ware

@ryeguy how is the performance (power and runtime) wih the edger attachment? And which battery do you use? 5 Ah?

Also, I read that the Ego attachments use a 7-spline shaft. Do you have any way to take some measurements and let me know if it might accept this Maruyama attachment?


----------



## ryeguy

We've had an abnormally slow start to the season up here, so I actually haven't had the chance to use it yet. My first mow of the season will probably be this week. I'll post some more thoughts to this thread once I get a few usages out of it.

I have two 5ah batteries since those came with the snowblower.

I can get those measurements but I don't have calipers. Would measuring with a regular tape measure still be worthwhile to you?


----------



## Ware

ryeguy said:


> ...I can get those measurements but I don't have calipers. Would measuring with a regular tape measure still be worthwhile to you?


For sure, anything would help. My local Home Depot doesn't stock the powerhead/attachments, so I can't go get any measurements.

I'm pretty sure the outer tube is 25mm on the Ego, and I've read that it uses a 7-spline shaft. I'm curious if that's the case, what the diameter of the shaft is, how far it extends out of the outer tube, and if there are any detent holes or anything on the outer tube that help lock it in place.

If it's not too much trouble, I would also be curious to see what the business end of the drive shaft looks like if you loosen/remove the string trimmer and/or edger head from the attachment tube. In other words how the drive shaft engages the gear box on the string trimmer or edger. Knowing this would let us know if the adapters that are included with the Idech Power Rotary Scissors would work.


----------



## ryeguy

@Ware I just found this post which has a ton of detailed pics and precise measurements of the multi tool. This might actually have the data you're looking for. Make sure to scroll down past the initial post, too.


----------



## g-man

Looks like it could work.


----------



## kevreh

@Ware Let me know if you need any other measurements, I have the power head and edger.

So far the edger works like a champ, love not using the loud, gas, stihl model. The ego blower does a good job too.

Had the mower. While the battery aspect was really nice, the cut didn't, well, cut it! The motor rpm throttling made for not the best cut. As was mentioned above it did get bogged on long or wet grass, sometimes scalping it. It might be fine for someone who never mows more than 20%, a lawn that's not too thick, and not wet at all.


----------



## Ware

kevreh said:


> Ware Let me know if you need any other measurements, I have the power head and edger.
> 
> So far the edger works like a champ, love not using the loud, gas, stihl model. The ego blower does a good job too.
> 
> Had the mower. While the battery aspect was really nice, the cut didn't, well, cut it! The motor rpm throttling made for not the best cut. As was mentioned above it did get bogged on long or wet grass, sometimes scalping it. It might be fine for someone who never mows more than 20%, a lawn that's not too thick, and not wet at all.


If anyone gets a chance to pull the string trimmer and/or edger head off the attachment shaft I would be curious to know if the adapters included with the Idech Power Rotary Scissors (see below) would work. The Maruyama attachments look pretty close, but that probably wouldn't be the best option for someone who doesn't already own Maruyama stuff.

​


----------



## gatormac2112

Has anyone come to any conclusions on using the EGO with the LB? I have a LB itching to be used with nothing to power it.


----------



## JohnP

I'm all in on Ego. From snow to mow. Loved it so much I bought a self propel for my mom. Only complaint right now is if thicc grass is overgrown it struggles. Just means I need to make time to mow more!!


----------



## ryeguy

LCN did a review of the mower:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSZw6IjUNJs[/media]


----------



## ChappyEight

Anyone have experience with the newer steel deck model?


----------



## JohnP

ChappyEight said:


> Anyone have experience with the newer steel deck model?


Bought one for my mom last year, she loves it. However it's 20" and due to some weird US regulation thing the high lift mulching blade isn't available outside of Europe vs the 21" available on Amazon/Home Depot for $20.


----------



## ChappyEight

Cool. The high lift is primarily for bagging, correct? I plan to mulch almost exclusively so not too worried about bagging. Am I thinking correctly?


----------



## JohnP

That what the instructions claim, and I plan to do more clipping and testing with it....buuuuut. I never bag with it, except when I was doing a Cleanup Mow.

Just got standard blade sharpened today, suppose to be some rain but Monday I am plannig a good comparison mow. Will report back with pics. Mom lives in MN so will only be with my 21" but different blades.


----------



## ChappyEight

Great, would love to hear how it goes.


----------



## ChappyEight

Got thinking today, I'm curious if the LM2022 would be able to handle a striping kit. Since it's a steel deck, I've got to believe it might. You ever looked into that @JohnP?


----------



## JohnP

@ChappyEight I did look into striping. Two options I found were the DIY striper with a pipe filled with gravel zip tied to the rock guard....not ideal.

Big League Lawns was willing to work with me to find an option though, I just haven't taken the time to work with them on it because I'm a terrible person


----------



## ChappyEight

Funny you should mention BLL. I emailed them just this afternoon.

Oh, and I too am a terrible person. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Ware

For those interested in trimming reel low with the EGO POWER+ Multi-Head System. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnP

Neeeerrrrddd! Also nice video! I have the edger/trimmer. Likely won't be doing this mod but you did a nice job showing how it's done. Made it look dead simple.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> For those interested in trimming reel low with the EGO POWER+ Multi-Head System. :thumbsup:


You are the man John! Mine is already ordered, thanks for the detailed demonstration for noobs like myself :thumbup:

One noob question though: do you put grease in each of the 3 holes and how much?


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> ...One noob question though: do you put grease in each of the 3 holes and how much?


On the trimmer head, I squeezed grease into one hole until it started coming out of the other, ran it for a bit, then did then added a little more. I might have added a little too much because I'm seeing some grease on the blades

For the gearbox, I just gave it a good squeeze. I will check it again after a few hours of use.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...One noob question though: do you put grease in each of the 3 holes and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> On the trimmer head, I squeezed grease into one hole until it started coming out of the other, ran it for a bit, then did then added a little more. I might have added a little too much because I'm seeing some grease on the blades
> 
> For the gearbox, I just gave it a good squeeze. I will check it again after a few hours of use.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Fishnugget

Great video Ware!!!

We are spoiled to have you provide well documented/produced videos. This had long been my plan to convert to Ego battery powered tools and you have answered my questions with the Ego trimmer and the landscape blade. I really don't see a reason to buy gas powered tools anymore. The battery powered tools have plenty of power for the homeowner. I have an Echo battery trimmer right now but watching this video is making me want to go out an buy that Ego trimmer/edger combo. I have the Landscape blade on the way, hopefully it comes this week! Great job on the video!


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> Great video Ware!!!
> 
> We are spoiled to have you provide well documented/produced videos. This had long been my plan to convert to Ego battery powered tools and you have answered my questions with the Ego trimmer and the landscape blade. I really don't see a reason to buy gas powered tools anymore. The battery powered tools have plenty of power for the homeowner. I have an Echo battery trimmer right now but watching this video is making me want to go out an buy that Ego trimmer/edger combo. I have the Landscape blade on the way, hopefully it comes this week! Great job on the video!


Thanks Fishnugget - I appreciate the kind words. :thumbup:

I'm also pretty impressed with the performance of some of these Li-ion tools. They're clearly not for everyone, but I think they will continue to gain traction with those of us who have small-average size lawns.

I looked very hard at the Echo battery system (mostly due to the name recognition), but their new trimmer design that doesn't accept the PAS attachments (because the electric motor is down on the trimmer head) spoiled it for me. You can still buy the older version on eBay, but I couldn't bring myself to buy into it knowing they changed directions.

Ego on the other hand seems to be embracing attachments for their Multi-Head System. Some of their standalone trimmers utilize a motor on the trimmer head, but the Multi-Head System and any of their tools with a "Rear Motor" designation in the name have a driveshaft and should be able to be converted to run a Landscape Blade. Speaking of the driveshaft, it looks pretty solid - it actually looks very similar to what Maruyama uses (both diameter and spline count). :thumbup:

The battery life is better than I expected. I mentioned it in the video, but the trimmer/edger kit I bought came with a 5.0Ah battery. I used the 2.5Ah battery that came with my blower this weekend to gauge how far it would go, and was surprised to find that I was able to do all my trimming, edging and blowing on a full charge with the smaller battery. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Just one thing to keep in mind... the T&C of the Ego Warranty say:



> 6. f) This warranty does not cover the damage resulting from modification, alteration or unauthorized repair...


I'm sure Stihl, Echo, et al. have similar language, but just wanted to throw this out there - I'm a rule breaker. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> I'm a rule breaker. :thumbup:


What are we going to have to do to keep you and @wardconnor in line :roll:

Very cool and great to see you have some FaceTime in a video!


----------



## JohnP

Busted out all my Ego stuff for a mow tonight.



Had to run errands. High Lift Mulching blade pile on left. Standard on right. Will post more when I get home. tl;dr is can't really tell a difference.


----------



## Fishnugget

Ware said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great video Ware!!!
> 
> We are spoiled to have you provide well documented/produced videos. This had long been my plan to convert to Ego battery powered tools and you have answered my questions with the Ego trimmer and the landscape blade. I really don't see a reason to buy gas powered tools anymore. The battery powered tools have plenty of power for the homeowner. I have an Echo battery trimmer right now but watching this video is making me want to go out an buy that Ego trimmer/edger combo. I have the Landscape blade on the way, hopefully it comes this week! Great job on the video!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fishnugget - I appreciate the kind words. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm also pretty impressed with the performance of some of these Li-ion tools. They're clearly not for everyone, but I think they will continue to gain traction with those of us who have small-average size lawns.
> 
> I looked very hard at the Echo battery system (mostly due to the name recognition), but their new trimmer design that doesn't accept the PAS attachments (because the electric motor is down on the trimmer head) spoiled it for me. You can still buy the older version on eBay, but I couldn't bring myself to buy into it knowing they changed directions.
> 
> Ego on the other hand seems to be embracing attachments for their Multi-Head System. Some of their standalone trimmers utilize a motor on the trimmer head, but the Multi-Head System and any of their tools with a "Rear Motor" designation in the name have a driveshaft and should be able to be converted to run a Landscape Blade. Speaking of the driveshaft, it looks pretty solid - it actually looks very similar to what Maruyama uses (both diameter and spline count). :thumbup:
> 
> The battery life is better than I expected. I mentioned it in the video, but the trimmer/edger kit I bought came with a 5.0Ah battery. I used the 2.5Ah battery that came with my blower this weekend to gauge how far it would go, and was surprised to find that I was able to do all my trimming, edging and blowing on a full charge with the smaller battery. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I get a headache just thinking of the whole process with the 2 or 4 stroke engine trimmers. I had a stihl trimmer and although it worked great, I hated the noise it made. Also, the gas and oil mixing was an annoyance as well. Its nice to be able to charge a battery, squeeze the trigger, go and stop with minimal noise. Im sure my neighbors are thankful.

You made the right decision in going with Ego, I think they are on top right now with battery R&D and have the better tools. I landed the Echo trimmer because it was part of a package deal on craigslist and it was sold to me at a good price. I may use it for a while, the trimmer was practically new.

Its good to hear the 2.5Ah battery has enough juice to power all three tools for your yard. If you can make it on a 2.5Ah with your yard, I would not go bigger because of the weight. However, the 5.0 Ah is a nice middle ground size and I will probably try to get one when I go the Ego route. I know the blower consumes battery quickly because my battery Stihl blower will only last 15-20 minutes with a 4- 5.0 Ah battery.


----------



## Lawnhunter

Ego now has a backpack that makes it easier to lug around their larger batteries.


----------



## PokeGrande

@Ware

Ok, so I have a combined 10K of lawn (half TTTF/half bermuda). The edger/string combo with 5.0Ah battery should easily get the job done? I've got the rotary scissors but have yet to attach to my Echo. Thinking really hard about taking the plunge on the Ego and storing my Echo trimmer/edger combo permanently at my church that I pseudo take care of.


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> Ware
> 
> Ok, so I have a combined 10K of lawn (half TTTF/half bermuda). The edger/string combo with 5.0Ah battery should easily get the job done? I've got the rotary scissors but have yet to attach to my Echo. Thinking really hard about taking the plunge on the Ego and storing my Echo trimmer/edger combo permanently at my church that I pseudo take care of.


I think you should be able to trim/edge 10k with the 5.0Ah battery no problem. I'm pretty sure Ego offers a 90-day satisfaction guarantee, so you should be able to return it to Home Depot if it does not meet your expectations. :thumbsup:


----------



## ABC123

I was thinking of getting the blower that comes with a 2.5ah battery & charger and then purchase the multi tool with the edging attachment minus the battery.

I would like to use it with a landscape blade. And when needed swap the edger head back on.

Would be $300 this way vs 400+ a blower but it Would come with a 5ah vs 2.5


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware
> 
> Ok, so I have a combined 10K of lawn (half TTTF/half bermuda). The edger/string combo with 5.0Ah battery should easily get the job done? I've got the rotary scissors but have yet to attach to my Echo. Thinking really hard about taking the plunge on the Ego and storing my Echo trimmer/edger combo permanently at my church that I pseudo take care of.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be able to trim/edge 10k with the 5.0Ah battery no problem. I'm pretty sure Ego offers a 90-day satisfaction guarantee, so you should be able to return it to Home Depot if it does not meet your expectations. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Great, thanks!


----------



## Ware

A quick review of the Ego Multi-Head System Edger Attachment...

https://youtu.be/WjrZsTTr_9s


----------



## PokeGrande

Whew, finally pushed the submit payment button. Felt like it was circa 1990 when I would wait by the phone for 30 minutes before finally getting enough nerve to call a girl.

Ended up purchasing:

15" STRING TRIMMER & EDGER COMBO KIT WITH 5.0AH BATTERY AND CHARGER: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/power-head-string-trimmer-edger-combo

20" HEDGE TRIMMER ATTACHMENT: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/20-hedge-trimmer-attachment-for-ego-power-head-system

EXTENSION ATTACHMENT: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/power-head-extension-pole

I just recently received the rotary scissors that I will put on the trimmer head.


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> ...I just recently received the rotary scissors that I will put on the trimmer head.


A couple additional tips that didn't make it into the video...

1) You can see it if you look closely in the video, but before installing the driveshaft adapter I inserted the Ego tube into the Power Rotary Scissor head and marked the depth. It is a snug fit once you install the outer tube shim and you want to make sure the splines are fully engaged, so it helps you know that everything is fully seated.

2) I would wait until you install the attachment on the powerhead to tighten the clamp and set screw on the Power Rotary Scissors. I had to adjust mine slightly to get it lined up to my liking.​


----------



## Fishnugget

PokeGrande said:


> Whew, finally pushed the submit payment button. Felt like it was circa 1990 when I would wait by the phone for 30 minutes before finally getting enough nerve to call a girl.
> 
> Ended up purchasing:
> 
> 15" STRING TRIMMER & EDGER COMBO KIT WITH 5.0AH BATTERY AND CHARGER: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/power-head-string-trimmer-edger-combo
> 
> 20" HEDGE TRIMMER ATTACHMENT: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/20-hedge-trimmer-attachment-for-ego-power-head-system
> 
> EXTENSION ATTACHMENT: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/power-head-extension-pole
> 
> I just recently received the rotary scissors that I will put on the trimmer head.


Congrats, I am jealous!!!

Post some pics and your thoughts. :thumbup:


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just recently received the rotary scissors that I will put on the trimmer head.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple additional tips that didn't make it into the video...
> 
> 1) You can see it if you look closely in the video, but before installing the driveshaft adapter I inserted the Ego tube into the Power Rotary Scissor head and marked the depth. It is a snug fit once you install the outer tube shim and you want to make sure the splines are fully engaged, so it helps you know that everything is fully seated.
> 
> 2) I would wait until you install the attachment on the powerhead to tighten the clamp and set screw on the Power Rotary Scissors. I had to adjust mine slightly to get it lined up to my liking.​
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for the tips. Although I'm nervous now as I'm not very handy.


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> Ok, thanks for the tips. Although I'm nervous now as I'm not very handy.


It is super easy - you'll be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## PokeGrande

Fishnugget said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, finally pushed the submit payment button. Felt like it was circa 1990 when I would wait by the phone for 30 minutes before finally getting enough nerve to call a girl.
> 
> Ended up purchasing:
> 
> 15" STRING TRIMMER & EDGER COMBO KIT WITH 5.0AH BATTERY AND CHARGER: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/power-head-string-trimmer-edger-combo
> 
> 20" HEDGE TRIMMER ATTACHMENT: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/20-hedge-trimmer-attachment-for-ego-power-head-system
> 
> EXTENSION ATTACHMENT: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/power-head-extension-pole
> 
> I just recently received the rotary scissors that I will put on the trimmer head.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, I am jealous!!!
> 
> Post some pics and your thoughts. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks! It won't arrive at my Hope Depot until another 7-10 days. However, I'll be occupied by this time next week with leveling about 4.5K of bermuda with sand.


----------



## Fishnugget

PokeGrande said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, finally pushed the submit payment button. Felt like it was circa 1990 when I would wait by the phone for 30 minutes before finally getting enough nerve to call a girl.
> 
> Ended up purchasing:
> 
> 15" STRING TRIMMER & EDGER COMBO KIT WITH 5.0AH BATTERY AND CHARGER: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/power-head-string-trimmer-edger-combo
> 
> 20" HEDGE TRIMMER ATTACHMENT: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/20-hedge-trimmer-attachment-for-ego-power-head-system
> 
> EXTENSION ATTACHMENT: https://egopowerplus.com/collections/power-head/products/power-head-extension-pole
> 
> I just recently received the rotary scissors that I will put on the trimmer head.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, I am jealous!!!
> 
> Post some pics and your thoughts. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It won't arrive at my Hope Depot until another 7-10 days. However, I'll be occupied by this time next week with leveling about 4.5K of bermuda with sand.
Click to expand...

Good luck with the sand, I am thinking of driving down and picking up some sand as well for my backyard.


----------



## SGrabs33

Was seriously thinking about this purchase today because my Echo SRM210 has been giving me troubles. I looked at them over at Home Depot this morning. I left and said I needed to get my hands dirty on my Echo to see what the issues was. I think I've got the Echo running well again but if it breaks down again I might be making this purchase.


----------



## JohnP

Just got an email saying select Ego power tools on sale ($50 off) May 17 - June 3rd. Doesn't look like it includes the power head option though.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the tips. Although I'm nervous now as I'm not very handy.
> 
> 
> 
> It is super easy - you'll be fine. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

If he's like me he'll need pictures. I couldn't visualize what the heck you were talking about, but maybe that's because I don't have it yet


----------



## Sbcgenii

SGrabs33 said:


> Was seriously thinking about this purchase today because my Echo SRM210 has been giving me troubles. I looked at them over at Home Depot this morning. I left and said I needed to get my hands dirty on my Echo to see what the issues was. I think I've got the Echo running well again but if it breaks down again I might be making this purchase.


I haven't used a bettery trimmer yet but the battery push mower changed my life. I might have to sell this 2 time use stihl fs91 and go electric on trimmer too.


----------



## Ware

It looks like Ego is releasing a commercial lineup in the UK this year. As a homeowner I wouldn't be all that interested in the tool being tethered to a backpack, but perhaps it will appeal to those who need extended run times.

https://egopowerplus.co.uk/products/commercial/












































It sort of reminds me of the Maruyama M42BK-QC...


----------



## JohnP

That honeycomb backpack is 28Ah. I can mow our 4k sq ft, double pass, on the 7.5Ah. Granted, I'm pushing 99% and not using self propel on that...but still. Dang.


----------



## PokeGrande

I picked up my Ego equipment on Friday and finally used it this evening:

The edger seemed much more powerful than my Echo edger (attachment series). Very impressed.This is definitely heavier than my Echo - my arms are going to be yuuuge!

Was able to assemble the rotary scissors to the trimmer attachment. Man, you weren't kidding when you said it was a tight fit. Was just about to give up when I tried one more time and was able to push it a little farther. Didn't think I had pushed it in enough but decided to see what would happened when I attached to the power head. It worked! So pumped.


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> I picked up my Ego equipment on Friday and finally used it this evening:
> 
> The edger seemed much more powerful than my Echo edger (attachment series). Very impressed.This is definitely heavier than my Echo - my arms are going to be yuuuge!
> 
> Was able to assemble the rotary scissors to the trimmer attachment. Man, you weren't kidding when you said it was a tight fit. Was just about to give up when I tried one more time and was able to push it a little farther. Didn't think I had pushed it in enough but decided to see what would happened when I attached to the power head. It worked! So pumped.


Awesome! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Dmega

Anyone know of a lawn stripe kit that works with or how to attach a lawn stripe kit to the power plus 21" mower?


----------



## JohnP

Dmega said:


> Anyone know of a lawn stripe kit that works with or how to attach a lawn stripe kit to the power plus 21" mower?


I have been slowly working with the amazing people at Big League Lawns, I need to do homework.


----------



## Dmega

@JohnP 
Thats cool. Any idea how soon they can adapt the roller to the ego? Do you know if they ship to Canada?


----------



## Dmega

@JohnP 
I spoke to the good people over at Big League Lawns. They said the weight of the checkmate roller is too heavy for the EGO self propelled lawnmower and causes damage.

I studied up on the rock guard and wheel assembly and there is not much room to put a piece of metal with any real thickness in the place you pictured above. I'm thinking of doing my own thing and The Lawn Care Nut might have the solution with his home made pipe attachment.






Toro's kit might work if I can figure out away to connect it to the EGO's bars but it's very expensive so the LCN way is probably the way to go for now.

I'm trying to figure out away to make the striper back up without going under the deck.


----------



## JohnP

@Dmega probably the best way is just the rock guard method, I just hate the idea of punching holes in that thing...


----------



## Dmega

@JohnP 
I'm gonna try the poor mans lawn stripe technique this this week. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## Mozart

I have the EGO 21" push mower which weighs 55 lbs and had pretty poor lift in my opinion.

I do not own any other mowers but looked online and found that the Fiskars 18" push reel actually weighs 52 lbs.

Had anyone tried using an EGO mower or any other rotary mower to cut baby grass? It seems like you all use a reel for this but I would prefer not buying a second mower right now.

Maybe the poor lift and light weight will work out well for the new grass. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest

Planted grass seed about a month ago and yesterday was its 3rd cut using the EGO. I made sure the blade was sharp before the 1st cut.


----------



## Mozart

Poopgiggles said:


> Planted grass seed about a month ago and yesterday was its 3rd cut using the EGO. I made sure the blade was sharp before the 1st cut.


Awesome!

How do you like the mower on mature grass? In my experience the highest 2-3 settings have almost no lift and provide for a very poor cut. Better when the deck is lowered though.


----------



## Guest

Mozart said:


> Poopgiggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planted grass seed about a month ago and yesterday was its 3rd cut using the EGO. I made sure the blade was sharp before the 1st cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> How do you like the mower on mature grass? In my experience the highest 2-3 settings have almost no lift and provide for a very poor cut. Better when the deck is lowered though.
Click to expand...

yes definitely agree that there isn't much lift at the higher settings. Have you tried the high lift blade?


----------



## Mozart

I have not. Didn't want to invest more money in something that was unimpressive. Do you have it? If so does it help at higher height of cut?


----------



## JohnP

This is my 2nd full season with the Ego, I have the 21" self propelled version with the high lift blade. I've cut at max setting all year. Here's how it looked in April, max height with high lift blade and mulch plug in:



It was so thick that in all honesty the Ego was having a hard time mulching it. I had to bag it, but I wasn't able to keep up with all the mowing demands of my lawn and had some disease issues. Hot temps this summer and my lawn kinda struggled for it. Here's how it looked when I went to scalp it down this past weekend.



I went from an overgrown height to 1.5" (setting 1) with the Ego.

All in all I do love the mower, but a super thick lawn might struggle with the lower RPM.


----------



## Dmega

Mozart said:


> Poopgiggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planted grass seed about a month ago and yesterday was its 3rd cut using the EGO. I made sure the blade was sharp before the 1st cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> How do you like the mower on mature grass? In my experience the highest 2-3 settings have almost no lift and provide for a very poor cut. Better when the deck is lowered though.
Click to expand...

I have the 21" self propelled and find long cut is a problem. Low cut like 1.5" to 2.5" (setting 1 to 3) is pretty good. When using the standard blade to cut my lawn there are times when it just misses long grass...no lift at all. Even with the bag on it misses light tree seeds lying on top of the grass.

I put the high lift blade on and its *slightly* better. It does get the tree seeds much better tho. I noticed that my lawn has some minor ruts in places (maybe caused by too much mowing one way and erosion)and this is the area the lawn mower does not get the long grass laying down. I'm in the process of leveling out my lawn and I suspect this will help the cut.

I like to cut the lawn at 3" or more but this mower the highest setting that looks great is 3 (2.5"). Once the leveling is complete I hope to mow higher.


----------



## Mozart

The mower doesn't use enough power from the battery. It's almost like it is on power save mode.

Is it possible to hack/modify the mower so it draws more power for faster RPMs?


----------



## JohnP

@Mozart It might be, you can hear it spin up when it starts to get "bogged down" and then drop back down normal speed when it gets caught up. Someone on the Ego Community had managed to bang the mower on something under the deck and it caused it to stay stuck in the higher RPM. He foolishly sent it back because it, "drastically effected battery life"


----------



## Mozart

JohnP said:


> @Mozart It might be, you can hear it spin up when it starts to get "bogged down" and then drop back down normal speed when it gets caught up. Someone on the Ego Community had managed to bang the mower on something under the deck and it caused it to stay stuck in the higher RPM. He foolishly sent it back because it, "drastically effected battery life"


Interesting. I was hoping for a hyperdrive speed. I have the backpack blower and it can suck all of the juice from the 5 amp hour battery in only 15 minutes. So I'm not sure why the mower runs for 45 minutes and the battery still registers as "green" (3 of 4 bars when I recharge it!) I wish it used twice the power and provided better performance!


----------



## JohnP

@Mozart I'd love to try the new dual battery mower:

21 in. 56-Volt Lith-ion Electric Cordless Poly Deck Dual-Port Self Propelled Walk Behind Mower 2X 5.0Ah Batteries

https://www.homedepot.com/p/304971976


----------



## Mozart

JohnP said:


> @Mozart I'd love to try the new dual battery mower:
> 
> 21 in. 56-Volt Lith-ion Electric Cordless Poly Deck Dual-Port Self Propelled Walk Behind Mower 2X 5.0Ah Batteries
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/304971976


That sounds really good. Here is a picture while I was mowing on setting #4 (3").

To be fair I should compare the cut when The grass isn't so overgrown, but it did not struggle to cut this height/density. It does struggle to cut all blades of grass though :roll:


----------



## JohnP

@Mozart how much do you overlap? I usually only bite 75% in, maybe less if too overgrown. Sometimes I get more aggressive, but usually if it's thick or overgrown I'd have to go back over and hit the "mohawk" left behind.


----------



## Mozart

JohnP said:


> @Mozart how much do you overlap? I usually only bite 75% in, maybe less if too overgrown. Sometimes I get more aggressive, but usually if it's thick or overgrown I'd have to go back over and hit the "mohawk" left behind.


I usually just overlap the tire tracks so that the the prior pass track is adjacent to the current tire track but on the inside of the mower. I find multiple passes don't always solve the problem, sometimes you need a rake or leaf blower! Weak machine.


----------



## TigerinFL

Ware said:


> If I knew what the end of the shaft looks like on their string trimmer attachment and it matched one of the Idech Landscape Blade adapters, I would consider trying to convert one. I would probably go with the MHC1502 string trimmer and edger combo that comes with the 5 Ah battery ($399). Surely it would handle the Landscape Blade - they offer a pretty comprehensive assortment of attachments for that unit.


finally jumped on this. was able to use the edger today and boy howdy that thing flies. it keeps raining here so one day I will be able to hook up my landscape blade on it. looking forward to it.


----------



## GMM

Dmega said:


> Anyone know of a lawn stripe kit that works with or how to attach a lawn stripe kit to the power plus 21" mower?


I have a 21" Ego that I rigged up mounting points for the Checkmate stripper. If anyone else is thinking of doing the same just know you'll need to pickup flat socket cap screws separately so the lowering mechanism doesn't hit the bolts. I would love to know if someone else found a better way to mount this up as I'm not sure about long term durability of my mounting points.





Results (pre-nuking to renovate the whole thing)


----------



## JohnP

@GMM That's awesome! When you say you rigged it up, how much "custom" did you need to do other than grabbing flat socket cap screws? What part makes you question longevity?


----------



## Dmega

@GMM 
The lawn looks great GMM and the modification looks pretty simple. Thanks for the share. Looks like you removed the rock guard to accommodate the checkmate hardware (drilled hole right below where the rock guard screws would be)...Have you noticed anything flying up at you without it? Did you take off the rear wheels to attach the Checkmate hardware?

According to the good people at Big league Lawns they don't recommend their product for EGO mowers as others have attached the checkmate 20 pound to the self propelled EGO and ended up damaging the self propelled mechanism. Have you noticed the weight of the checkmate being a problem?

The rep actually recommended buying the TORO striper kit so less sand could be poured into it to be lighter then the 20 pounds.

I did some testing and found the EGO grass bag can weigh about 22 pounds when filled with grass and I can feel the difference when not engaging self propelled motor. Do you notice anything to be concerned about regarding the added weight?

One of the things I'm considering to do is make my own version from scratch but to be lighter and cheaper then the checkmate kit. To buy and send the kit from US to Canada is pretty expensive so it might be worth making my own.

The Ego plastic is pretty thin where you have the hardware, so maybe adding some reinforcement to thicken up that spot might help durability?


----------



## JohnP

The thing about the bag being 22pounds is that it isn't that way for long...

Having said that, I don't use the self propel a whole lot, it is only when I'm in a weird spot or maybe if I'm pulling the yard waste bin with one hand I'll throw on the self propel so I can make it easier on me.


----------



## GMM

JohnP said:


> @GMM That's awesome! When you say you rigged it up, how much "custom" did you need to do other than grabbing flat socket cap screws? What part makes you question longevity?


The flat cap screws were really the only custom thing, outside of that it was adjusting the placement. I question the longevity because it's mounted in the plastic with the only reinforcement being the washers. I wanted to mount it to hard points, but couldn't make anything work.



Dmega said:


> @GMM
> The lawn looks great GMM and the modification looks pretty simple. Thanks for the share. Looks like you removed the rock guard to accommodate the checkmate hardware (drilled hole right below where the rock guard screws would be)...Have you noticed anything flying up at you without it? Did you take off the rear wheels to attach the Checkmate hardware?
> 
> According to the good people at Big league Lawns they don't recommend their product for EGO mowers as others have attached the checkmate 20 pound to the self propelled EGO and ended up damaging the self propelled mechanism. Have you noticed the weight of the checkmate being a problem?
> 
> The rep actually recommended buying the TORO striper kit so less sand could be poured into it to be lighter then the 20 pounds.
> 
> I did some testing and found the EGO grass bag can weigh about 22 pounds when filled with grass and I can feel the difference when not engaging self propelled motor. Do you notice anything to be concerned about regarding the added weight?
> 
> One of the things I'm considering to do is make my own version from scratch but to be lighter and cheaper then the checkmate kit. To buy and send the kit from US to Canada is pretty expensive so it might be worth making my own.
> 
> The Ego plastic is pretty thin where you have the hardware, so maybe adding some reinforcement to thicken up that spot might help durability?


Nope, no shrapnel issues from removing the rock guard. I did have to take off the wheels to install it which isn't a big deal, it's just 1 bolt and 1 screw each.

I used the stripper from April through mid-July without issues, mower never seemed to mind. The biggest issue is it can't be easily removed; taking it off or putting it on is probably a 40 minute process.

My equipment lineup is primarily Ego (mower, blower, chainsaw, powerhead /w trimmer, edger & pole saw) and I love the stuff, but I would kill for them to come out with a riding mower like the Ryobi M480e. I really want to buy a riding mower for next year, and the lack of one in the Ego lineup is really disappointing. If they wanted to go ahead and release a powered backpack sprayer, I would be ok with that too


----------



## Dmega

@GMM 
Have you thought about modifying the end to have a hook design so so you dont need to spend 40 minutes to remove or put on the the kit?

You could also try reinforcing the plastic with something like smooth cast 65d.

These are the things I'm thinking about as I'm designing my own.


----------



## Shadow4478

I can see buying into everything from ego except the lawnmower and snowblower 
A my toro recoiled does really good job 
B the snow we get here and a 72' driveway just seems to small for a big snawfall

As a matter of fact I'm eying the ego trimmer/ edger combo but may wait till next season possibly a Christmas gift  before pulling the trigger. 
I was holding the 5Ah battery seems very heavy. Any complaints with the weight ?


----------



## JohnP

I have the power head system that lets you switch between edger and trimmer (and pole saw) and love it. I've used every size battery with it as well. The 7.5 is far too bulky for it but the 5 is okay. The 2.5 is by far the best but I don't have as much to edge/trim as some do so you might need more.


----------



## ABC123

I got the edger combo 5ah and bought a leaf blower without a battery. I'd buy it again and highly recommend the leaf blower.

It's about the same weight as a gas trimmer with a aftermarket landscape blade. But with the landscape blade you can rest the head on the ground so it's not as heavy.


----------



## Dmega

@GMM 
Here are some pictures of my home made lawn striper. I could make a similar version of the checkmate but the cost would be about $110 to 120 cdn dollars. The cost to buy and ship here in Toronto area is approx $175 cdn. Homemade design cost around $30 to $40.
Anyways you might notice how I choose to attached the roller to the ego. I think its more sturdy than the sides. Also it can be put on and off in a couple minutes and no wheels or grass guard have to be removed.


----------



## GMM

Dmega said:


> @GMM
> Here are some pictures of my home made lawn striper. I could make a similar version of the checkmate but the cost would be about $110 to 120 cdn dollars. The cost to buy and ship here in Toronto area is approx $175 cdn. Homemade design cost around $30 to $40.
> Anyways you might notice how I choose to attached the roller to the ego. I think its more sturdy than the sides. Also it can be put on and off in a couple minutes and no wheels or grass guard have to be removed.


Installing mounting points seems so obvious now :lol:

I bought a Ryobi RM480e and I'm selling the Ego tho.


----------



## Dmega

GMM said:


> Dmega said:
> 
> 
> 
> @GMM
> Here are some pictures of my home made lawn striper. I could make a similar version of the checkmate but the cost would be about $110 to 120 cdn dollars. The cost to buy and ship here in Toronto area is approx $175 cdn. Homemade design cost around $30 to $40.
> Anyways you might notice how I choose to attached the roller to the ego. I think its more sturdy than the sides. Also it can be put on and off in a couple minutes and no wheels or grass guard have to be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Installing mounting points seems so obvious now :lol:
> 
> I bought a Ryobi RM480e and I'm selling the Ego tho.
Click to expand...

Hey maybe someone else might be able to learn from it eh!

That mower looks boss like its a lunar vehicle. I showed my wife and she said no


----------



## JohnP

Dmega said:


> @GMM
> Here are some pictures of my home made lawn striper. I could make a similar version of the checkmate but the cost would be about $110 to 120 cdn dollars. The cost to buy and ship here in Toronto area is approx $175 cdn. Homemade design cost around $30 to $40.
> Anyways you might notice how I choose to attached the roller to the ego. I think its more sturdy than the sides. Also it can be put on and off in a couple minutes and no wheels or grass guard have to be removed.


This is *AWESOME* and will be a winter project for me!


----------



## Dmega

JohnP said:


> Dmega said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @GMM
> Here are some pictures of my home made lawn striper. I could make a similar version of the checkmate but the cost would be about $110 to 120 cdn dollars. The cost to buy and ship here in Toronto area is approx $175 cdn. Homemade design cost around $30 to $40.
> Anyways you might notice how I choose to attached the roller to the ego. I think its more sturdy than the sides. Also it can be put on and off in a couple minutes and no wheels or grass guard have to be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *AWESOME* and will be a winter project for me!
Click to expand...

Hey JohnP. Thanks!...Best of luck with the winter project.


----------



## walk1355

I have a need for the power rotary scissors in my lawn now that I am mowing reel low. I am considering transitioning to 100% battery for all my non-mowing grass trimming needs (trimming, edging, etc). I am looking at the EGO MHC1502 Trimmer + Edger Combo Kit with EGO Multi-Head System.

I noticed EGO makes an 31" Power+ Extension Attachment. It is 31 inches long.

I was wondering if it was possible to attach the power rotary scissor head to the 31" extension attachment?

How does the extension attachment compare in length to the normal attachments? Do they all have 31" lengths?

Edit: I think I found my answer. Found where @Ware was discussing this exact thing with "JD" on Ego's community forums. The extension probably has 2 female ends. But if someone could still confirm?


----------



## Ware

@walk1355 I haven't seen one, but if I remember correctly it would need a male splined shaft on the downstream end to install the shaft adapter and landscape blade head.


----------



## cglarsen

Looking at pulling the trigger on the Ego Trimmer Edger Combo with 5Ah battery.

Also considering the backpack blower but worried it may not beat my current Stihl BR 380 backpack. The Ego specs are about 25% more CFM but less velocity. Will the EGO move acorns with authority? That's my goal in the fall. The rest of my needs I'm sure it will meet.

Anyone else coming from a backpack gas to the Ego electric blower?

@Dmega That homemade roller is sweet. Did you fill it with sand for weight? I'd like to build a replica for my 48" mower.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

ABC123 said:


> I got the edger combo 5ah and bought a leaf blower without a battery. I'd buy it again and highly recommend the leaf blower.
> 
> It's about the same weight as a gas trimmer with a aftermarket landscape blade. But with the landscape blade you can rest the head on the ground so it's not as heavy.


Does the edger benefit from this as well since it has that wheel you can slightly rest on?


----------



## cwrx82

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the edger combo 5ah and bought a leaf blower without a battery. I'd buy it again and highly recommend the leaf blower.
> 
> It's about the same weight as a gas trimmer with a aftermarket landscape blade. But with the landscape blade you can rest the head on the ground so it's not as heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the edger benefit from this as well since it has that wheel you can slightly rest on?
Click to expand...

Yes, the wheel on the edger should be firmly on the ground to help control depth and it'll carry some of the weight of the unit as well.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

If I were to get this one at home depot, could I take the edger attachment off and put on my rotary scissors as needed or do I need the string trimmer attachment? I don't plan to use the string trimmer but I'm thinking about the edger.



Second question: I have about 3000 square feet of lawn (front and back, 1500 each). Is the 2.5Ah battery sufficient or should I get the 5.0? I'm concerned about the weight. If needed, I could always do the front and back at different times. Would love to know how long it lasted for other people.


----------



## JohnP

I would go 5AH. I have both sizes and weight isn't enough of a deal breaker for me to go less. Pretty close poundage wise.


----------



## Ware

I think the 2.5 Ah would work, but the Landscape Blade is pretty heavy - so the heavier battery might also help with the balance.


----------



## ABC123

Only thing about changing the head out repeatedly is it's secured by a set screw and a clamp. There's no hole for the set screw and it might weaken the metal of the shaft over time.


----------



## Ware

ABC123 said:


> Only thing about changing the head out repeatedly is it's secured by a set screw and a clamp. There's no hole for the set screw and it might weaken the metal of the shaft over time.


+1, a dedicated attachment conversion is the best answer.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Ware said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing about changing the head out repeatedly is it's secured by a set screw and a clamp. There's no hole for the set screw and it might weaken the metal of the shaft over time.
> 
> 
> 
> +1, a dedicated attachment conversion is the best answer.
Click to expand...

So then I should be looking for a separate edger and just buy the cheapest (probably string trimmer) package for the ego to use with my rotary scissors?


----------



## Ware

@Bermuda_Newbie that's what I did. I like being able to use my Landscape Blade and edger attachment during the same session.


----------



## Dmega

cglarsen said:


> Looking at pulling the trigger on the Ego Trimmer Edger Combo with 5Ah battery.
> 
> Also considering the backpack blower but worried it may not beat my current Stihl BR 380 backpack. The Ego specs are about 25% more CFM but less velocity. Will the EGO move acorns with authority? That's my goal in the fall. The rest of my needs I'm sure it will meet.
> 
> Anyone else coming from a backpack gas to the Ego electric blower?
> 
> @Dmega That homemade roller is sweet. Did you fill it with sand for weight? I'd like to build a replica for my 48" mower.


Sorry for the delay in response...Winter is here so I'm not really looking at the forum lately.

I have the Ego 580 blower...it works pretty well. Never tried it on acorns but it's come in useful blowing snow off my car all winter. It works really well on leaves and grass clippings. If you can wait to buy the blower from Homedepot you can always try it, and if it don't meet expectations return it.

I also have the edger trimmer combo. I really like the edger. The trimmer line I think is too thick. I used some thinner line from older trimmer and it works better. My only complaint with the combo is the weight. Overall I'm happy with it.

As for the roller yes I filled it with sand. I will make a write up soon on how to construct one and post it on the forum with my thoughts on improvements others can try.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I'm waiting to pull the trigger on the ego trimmer. I read what you guys wrote as far as the 5Ah vs. the 2.5 but I can't justify the extra $120 for the larger battery. The one I'm looking at is $229 at home depot. Does anyone know if/when home depot has sales? I'm trying to wait as long as possible to see if a sale comes up. I was thinking memorial day or fathers' day but I can't wait that long. Is there anywhere else that sells it at a better price?


----------



## Ware

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I'm waiting to pull the trigger on the ego trimmer. I read what you guys wrote as far as the 5Ah vs. the 2.5 but I can't justify the extra $120 for the larger battery. The one I'm looking at is $229 at home depot. Does anyone know if/when home depot has sales? I'm trying to wait as long as possible to see if a sale comes up. I was thinking memorial day or fathers' day but I can't wait that long. Is there anywhere else that sells it at a better price?


I think the 2.5 Ah battery would be adequate for a 3,000 ft2 lawn.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Ware said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to pull the trigger on the ego trimmer. I read what you guys wrote as far as the 5Ah vs. the 2.5 but I can't justify the extra $120 for the larger battery. The one I'm looking at is $229 at home depot. Does anyone know if/when home depot has sales? I'm trying to wait as long as possible to see if a sale comes up. I was thinking memorial day or fathers' day but I can't wait that long. Is there anywhere else that sells it at a better price?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 2.5 Ah battery would be adequate for a 3,000 ft2 lawn.
Click to expand...

I'm sticking the rotary scissors on there so it shouldn't be too bad to just trim around the edges of my yard. My guess is, the batteries only last a few years anyway so if it's really bad, next time I'll get the larger battery.


----------



## Hann Kast

Just wanted to chime in and say I've officially joined the club!! Placed my order for the 21" push mower and I can't wait for it to get here next week! Cannot wait!


----------



## ram82

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I'm waiting to pull the trigger on the ego trimmer. I read what you guys wrote as far as the 5Ah vs. the 2.5 but I can't justify the extra $120 for the larger battery. The one I'm looking at is $229 at home depot. Does anyone know if/when home depot has sales? I'm trying to wait as long as possible to see if a sale comes up. I was thinking memorial day or fathers' day but I can't wait that long. Is there anywhere else that sells it at a better price?


i subscribe to a guy on youtube called tool boss.he gives updates on all kinds of sales.i used to get so many notifications that i unsuscribed because it was annoying but then i missed a sale i was looking for.i got my ego blower on home depot special buy notification from him.im subscribed back to him and get notifications all day.hes a funny and nice guy who loves tools much more than me.havent seen any on ego trimmer from him all year ao one may still be coming up


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

@@ram82 Thanks for the info. I wish I could have waited for a sale but my grass was getting tufty in places near the concrete and needed to be edged as well so I just bit the bullet and bought it. $400 with tax for both the edger and string trimmer that I attached my rotary scissors to. I got the 5v battery because that's what came with that package. It's really cool though. I'm not good at edging yet but thankfully it's bermuda so it will grow back in the spots I messed up.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

@ChappyEight The steel deck version looks awesome and I'm seriously considering it. Here's a link to one of the only review videos I've seen of it on YouTube: 



 ...I just stepped into the world of battery operated lawn tools this past fall with the Ego carbon fiber shaft trimmer with auto load and it's pretty incredible.(power, battery life, etc.) Ego definitely seems to be doing it right and really innovating in this category. I plan on doing a review of the trimmer in about a month or so when I can demonstrate in action (still dormant), so stay tuned. I plan on going full battery with the big 3 (mower, blower, trimmer). You get used to the grab and go factor REAL quick. Never having to go get gas in your can, or mix it, or prime, or choke, or pull....it nice man.


----------



## ryeguy

I bought all new lawn equipment last year. I decided on the ego multihead tool for my trimmer/edger/hedge trimmer. I also got their snow blower and leaf blower. But I got a Toro Timemaster for my mower.

I really wanted to get the ego mower just to not have to deal with the maintenance of gas equipment and to have everything be battery powered. After doing research, I decided that the mower just isn't there yet. There are several threads on ego's forums about people complaining about the mower getting bogged down at slightly wet grass or overgrown grass. There are also several complaints about the cut quality being poor and the mower leaving some stragglers behind.

The reviews for it are great, though, so there are clearly a ton of satisfied customers. But if you care enough about lawncare to post on a forum about it, you might be the kinda person who wants the best cut quality, and for now it seems battery powered mowers can't yet match the power of a proper gas mower.

That said, I'm really happy with every piece of ego equipment I bought and would recommend them.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

@ryeguy I assumed the same for mower as far as bogging out and having enough tourqe etc. I would have to see for myself on my lawn, but every video I've watched it seems to tear thru overgrown grass pretty well. As far as cut quality I would assume that by keeping blade razor sharp and following the 1/3" rule I would think it should be ok. Hopefully we can get some opinions/reviews on this thread soon.


----------



## ram82

LawnCreepsLtd said:


> @ryeguy I assumed the same for mower as far as bogging out and having enough tourqe etc. I would have to see for myself on my lawn, but every video I've watched it seems to tear thru overgrown grass pretty well. As far as cut quality I would assume that by keeping blade razor sharp and following the 1/3" rule I would think it should be ok. Hopefully we can get some opinions/reviews on this thread soon.


use an ego mower on my backyard.the gentleman who said he didnt purchase because its not there yet is absolutely correct.it will do fine on yard if you mow high and often,at least once a week.it cuts much better when grass is dry compared to wet like most mowers.dont care for mulching,leaves visible grass blades.dont think it will hold up to a thick grass.did mow my perennial rye well low,but it has a thin blade.believe its geared to homeowners who just want to keep lawn care simple.i do believe it will be the future,just not yet for mower.have the blower,pole saw and articulating hedge trimmer.was so impressed i sold my stihl bg86 blower and km 110? kombi


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

@ram82 ...thanks for the insight.....I'm so damn curious now as far as my own lawn....I have a super thick fescue lawn...however, I DO mow high and often....well, like you said maybe in a few seasons they'll beef them up...


----------



## Llano Estacado

After putting new carb on my Stihl and a week later it deciding not to start up I decided I'm done with gas trimmers. Ordered the 56V Multihead combo with the edger and also ordered a 56v Ego blower.

I'll likely fix my Stihl and sell it along with my Echo gas blower. But it easy E-power from here on out on my trimmer.


----------



## AZChemist

If you want to see a little more about the anatomy of their blowers, this guy does great reviews on pretty much anything handheld.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8FaTU5Dsono


----------



## twolf

If anybody want an EGO battery...
Home Depot sells backpack EGO blower with 5.0Ah battery for $209, while the battery itself is $220.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-Reconditioned-145-MPH-600-CFM-56V-Lith-Ion-Cordless-Backpack-Blower-5-0-Ah-Battery-plus-Charger-Included-LB6002-FC/305308688


----------



## ram82

Ego also now has a power station similar to dewalt but is over 1000$.looks like they also added a tiller attachment on home depot site


----------



## elm34

I'm going to pick up a new EGO trimmer from HD and can't decide if the carbon fiber shaft is really worth it. I know it has the auto refeed option but it's not really that hard to reload them. Does anyone have the carbon fiber one and really think it's worth the additional features?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

elm34 said:


> I'm going to pick up a new EGO trimmer from HD and can't decide if the carbon fiber shaft is really worth it. I know it has the auto refeed option but it's not really that hard to reload them. Does anyone have the carbon fiber one and really think it's worth the additional features?


I bought one initially but it won't work for the rotary scissors. If you ever plan to stick rotary scissors on there get the multi-head one. Otherwise, it was a little bit lighter. I didn't use it for the rest of the weed-eater function so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Anyone have any info on striping kits for our Ego mowers? I have the 20" steel deck. Thinking about pulling the trigger on the Toro Striping Kit, just hate how it's attached.


----------



## JohnP

Mike1Bravo said:


> Anyone have any info on striping kits for our Ego mowers? I have the 20" steel deck. Thinking about pulling the trigger on the Toro Striping Kit, just hate how it's attached.


There's some info in this thread, here's a link to a post but it might not be the only one. I don't know if anyone has done the Toro kit.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2596&start=80#p101056


----------



## cryogen97

I've just gotten and used the Ego dual battery mower for the past few weeks. I had the older single battery Ego before, from 4 years ago. The power in the dual battery mower is supposed to be 1200W which I think is twice the old one. I can tell you the first time I used the mower was in a drizzle with slightly overgrown grass, while mulching....actually did pretty good. Was bogged down a few times but the motor recovered well without stopping; some clumping of grass as well. Using the mower on dry grass it has been great, never bogged down even with some extra dense grass areas. I think it's a bit of a hard sell with the cost of the mower, but I do like it a lot.


----------



## T0R0

AZChemist said:


> If you want to see a little more about the anatomy of their blowers, this guy does great reviews on pretty much anything handheld.


That's hilarious! Thanks for pointing me to his YouTube channel!


----------



## jocoxVT

Anyone who may have been holding out, Home Depot did put a handful of ego tools on sale for their Memorial Day sale


----------



## NoslracNevok

$180 for the 580 CFM 168 mph (tool only, no battery)
$150 for the 530 CFM 110 mph w/ 2.5Ah battery (tool only price is $140) It does look better, which matters in my book.

Value wise, the 530 CFM seems better but I already have two EGO batteries. I'll likely pull the trigger on the 580.


----------



## smurg

I bought that blower for $150 and that thing chooches! Just waiting for the trimmer/edger Power+ head with 5ah to go on sale now.


----------



## g-man

Ware said:


> For those interested in trimming reel low with the EGO POWER+ Multi-Head System. :thumbsup:


@drewwitt check this video.


----------



## drewwitt

g-man said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in trimming reel low with the EGO POWER+ Multi-Head System. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @drewwitt check this video.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I've seen the video many times but didn't know about this thread.


----------



## Sam23

I bought the EGO Trimmer and Blower for my daughter who just go a new house. Wanted something that was easy to maintain for her.


----------



## drewwitt

PokeGrande said:


> I picked up my Ego equipment on Friday and finally used it this evening:
> 
> The edger seemed much more powerful than my Echo edger (attachment series). Very impressed.This is definitely heavier than my Echo - my arms are going to be yuuuge!
> 
> Was able to assemble the rotary scissors to the trimmer attachment. Man, you weren't kidding when you said it was a tight fit. Was just about to give up when I tried one more time and was able to push it a little farther. Didn't think I had pushed it in enough but decided to see what would happened when I attached to the power head. It worked! So pumped.


Just got my ego in today and had the same experience! This post encouraged me to keep at it. I got it in!


----------



## ctrav

walk1355 said:


> I have a need for the power rotary scissors in my lawn now that I am mowing reel low. I am considering transitioning to 100% battery for all my non-mowing grass trimming needs (trimming, edging, etc). I am looking at the EGO MHC1502 Trimmer + Edger Combo Kit with EGO Multi-Head System.
> 
> I noticed EGO makes an 31" Power+ Extension Attachment. It is 31 inches long.
> 
> I was wondering if it was possible to attach the power rotary scissor head to the 31" extension attachment?
> 
> How does the extension attachment compare in length to the normal attachments? Do they all have 31" lengths?
> 
> Edit: I think I found my answer. Found where @Ware was discussing this exact thing with "JD" on Ego's community forums. The extension probably has 2 female ends. But if someone could still confirm?


I'm not a battery powers guy although there are some good ones. I just like gas... However, the rotary scissors are awesome but heavy and take some getting use to. When mowing low I think they are a great addition to the lawn tool arsenal! 😎


----------



## Stro3579

My echo srm 266 just fried on me. Wont start. Its firing and getting fuel. Bought and new carb and still nothing. Anyways.....I am interested in replacing it with the ego, but dont need the edger attachment setup. What's the part number for just the trimmer setup that will work with my power scissors? I saw Wares video. The MHC1502 is the combo. I would prefer just the trimmer


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> My echo srm 266 just fried on me. Wont start. Its firing and getting fuel. Bought and new carb and still nothing. Anyways.....I am interested in replacing it with the ego, but dont need the edger attachment setup. What's the part number for just the trimmer setup that will work with my power scissors? I saw Wares video. The MHC1502 is the combo. I would prefer just the trimmer


ST1534 Rear Motor String Trimmer Kit

or

MST1501 Multi-Head w/String Trimmer Attachment


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My echo srm 266 just fried on me. Wont start. Its firing and getting fuel. Bought and new carb and still nothing. Anyways.....I am interested in replacing it with the ego, but dont need the edger attachment setup. What's the part number for just the trimmer setup that will work with my power scissors? I saw Wares video. The MHC1502 is the combo. I would prefer just the trimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ST1534 Rear Motor String Trimmer Kit
> 
> or
> 
> MST1501 Multi-Head w/String Trimmer Attachment
Click to expand...

Thanks
Ware

Last question, do you know if I can get one without charge and batt? I already have both with my ego hedger


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> Last question, do you know if I can get one without charge and batt? I already have both with my ego hedger


I don't see a "tool only" rear motor string trimmer, but you could purchase a Multi-Head Power Head ($150) and a String Trimmer Attachment ($119).

But for $80 more, I would probably get the Multi-Head String Trimmer Kit that includes the 5.0 Ah battery and a charger. That battery is like $249 by itself.


----------



## Ware

@Stro3579 I moved these posts over here to the Ego thread.


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> @Stro3579 I moved these posts over here to the Ego thread.


Ok thanks again Ware


----------



## ellsbebc

What replacement edger blades does everyone use for their Ego? Couldn't find much using the search function on the TLF forums.

I'm was eyeballing these: https://www.amazon.com/USA-Mower-Blades-Unpainted-720237001/dp/B00FDVJDOK?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_4


----------



## Ware

ellsbebc said:


> What replacement edger blades does everyone use for their Ego? Couldn't find much using the search function on the TLF forums.
> 
> I'm was eyeballing these: https://www.amazon.com/USA-Mower-Blades-Unpainted-720237001/dp/B00FDVJDOK?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_4


Any "standard" edged blade should work. I have been using some Stihl blades.


----------



## ellsbebc

Ware said:


> ellsbebc said:
> 
> 
> 
> What replacement edger blades does everyone use for their Ego? Couldn't find much using the search function on the TLF forums.
> 
> I'm was eyeballing these: https://www.amazon.com/USA-Mower-Blades-Unpainted-720237001/dp/B00FDVJDOK?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_4
> 
> 
> 
> Any "standard" edged blade should work. I have been using some Stihl blades.
Click to expand...

Good to know, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## ryeguy

Holy hell, I had no idea you could get them that cheap in bulk. I could swap mine out twice a month at that price.

I figured edger blades are only worth replacing if they get so worn down that they can't reach as far. They don't really hold an edge, so is there a noticeable difference if you switch to a new one? How often do you guys swap yours out? I've been using the same one for 2 seasons now.


----------



## 737mechanic

I have an EGO blower, trimmer, edger, hedger, pole saw, and chainsaw. I love all of them.

I did a YouTube review on the pole saw and 580 CFM Blower.

I didn't get the auto feed trimmer because I wasn't sure if you could still load string manually if the auto feed quit.


----------



## erickdaniels

All, I hate the stock orange trimmer string. It's brittle and I go through it fast. Not only that, but it feels "chunky" to me and I have a hard time being precise while trimming. Has anyone else tried different string?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

You're right about the crappy EGO line. I tried Echo Black Diamond on the 4th of the first time. It was much, much better line. Lasts longer, cuts faster, and is even makes less noise.


----------



## ryeguy

I've been happy with the vortex line. It seems to last forever compared to the ego crap.


----------



## ellsbebc

hsvtoolfool said:


> You're right about the crappy EGO line. I tried Echo Black Diamond on the 4th of the first time. It was much, much better line. Lasts longer, cuts faster, and is even makes less noise.


+1


----------



## erickdaniels

@hsvtoolfool Black Diamond worked awesome! Thanks!


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I learned about Black Diamond here at VMF. It's amazing how much better line it is compared to the OEM line.


----------



## war1000

Quick question on High Lift blade. I got the recommendation from this forum and just bought the high lift blade for my self propelled ego mower. I was watching some videos and saw one from cross-blading with the regular blade. Is this recommend or should be avoided?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@war1000, I suspect that's a good way to ruin the motor and/or bearings. Even if a cross-blade is balanced and well-designed, I just don't see any benefits for battery powered mowers.


----------



## war1000

hsvtoolfool said:


> @war1000, I suspect that's a good way to ruin the motor and/or bearings. Even if a cross-blade is balanced and well-designed, I just don't see any benefits for battery powered mowers.


Sounds good! thanks. Needed validation.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

war1000 said:


> Sounds good! thanks. Needed validation.


Well, it's just my opinion. I'm no expert, but I think Ego would sell a double-blade setup if it had benefits and they could make a profit. Perhaps search the forum for the "cross blade" or "double blade" topic. I've seen pros use them on commercial ZTR, but I don't know why.


----------



## war1000

hsvtoolfool said:


> war1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! thanks. Needed validation.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's just my opinion. I'm no expert, but I think Ego would sell a double-blade setup if it had benefits and they could make a profit. Perhaps search the forum for the "cross blade" or "double blade" topic. I've seen pros use them on commercial ZTR, but I don't know why.
Click to expand...

thanks for the reply. I love my ego mower but I hate its bagging and mulching capability. I didn't even know about the high lift blade till someone pointed it out to me in this forum. I received it yesterday. primarily i bad the clippings. if this blade helps with it, I will just leave it to that. i am also going to get into the habit of mowing more frequently. in that case maybe I will try the mulching again. with the standard blade I am getting clumping now.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

My biggest complaint with the bag is that I can't see when it's full. The reel mower has me spoiled in that respect.


----------



## war1000

hsvtoolfool said:


> My biggest complaint with the bag is that I can't see when it's full. The reel mower has me spoiled in that respect.


How heavy is the reel mower? I have a very bumpy lawn and don't think I should get a reel mower till I get that fixed.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Ummm... 120 lbs? It's a Swardman Electra 55mm (22") and I don't pick it up. My lawn is very bumpy too, but the reel works fine with a front roller to prevent scalps. You just have to mow rather slowly so the mower hugs the contours. My big job next Spring is to spread sand and level things out. It's gonna take a long time.

With a smaller lawn at 1.5K sf I'd look into a manual reel like the Fiscars or similar. But I'd also consider a reel mower only if I wanted to mow less than 1.5" HOC. I'm not sure how feasible a low-mow is with your region and grass type. If you want to mow at the Ego's lowest 1.5" setting without scalping, then I'd plan to level the lawn.


----------



## Jameshtx

I love my EGO mower, blower, trimmer/edger. That's all for now


----------



## uts

Anybody using a ego backpack blower here with the 5ah battery? I really want some real world run times. I got one yesterday but the run time was fairly short and i dont think that will work for me but before I go off to the orange store again need to know if mine are exceptions.


----------



## Gaddis

I run the backpack blower with the 5 amh battery. If you keep the turbo button depressed the entire run, you'll only get about 20 minutes on 1 battery. I swallowed hard and laid down some more $$$ and got a 2nd battery plus the fast charger. If you go easy on the turbo button, you can basically run non-stop. The time needed to recharge a depleted battery is about equal to the time you can run on a fresh one. Overall, I'm really happy with this setup.


----------



## blak3r

Dmega said:


> @GMM
> Here are some pictures of my home made lawn striper. I could make a similar version of the checkmate but the cost would be about $110 to 120 cdn dollars. The cost to buy and ship here in Toronto area is approx $175 cdn. Homemade design cost around $30 to $40.
> Anyways you might notice how I choose to attached the roller to the ego. I think its more sturdy than the sides. Also it can be put on and off in a couple minutes and no wheels or grass guard have to be removed.


@Dmega, that looks awesome! Any chance you could share a bit more on how you made that... perhaps a parts list?

I'm currently trying to decide if I should get an Ego or conventional. I'm intrigued by the idea of a quiet mow and never having to get gas again...

Was confused by the picture showing under the mud flap, (I don't have an ego to look at for reference).

Also, what'd you make your roller out of?


----------



## Jameshtx

Any discussions on the Gen 3 mowers that just came out? I love the twin blade action


----------



## Dangerlawn

Jameshtx said:


> Any discussions on the Gen 3 mowers that just came out? I love the twin blade action


I just started a thread for it... are they available anywhere yet?


----------



## sabanist

I've been eyeing Ego mowers for a while now. My toro SP that I bought in 2003 is still running but I've had to work on it a couple times; replacing wheels, spark plugs, etc.

I have about .55 acre lot, with only about 8000sf of that St augustine. My reservations are two things; will I get a full cut on one battery? How long will this mower last? Not getting 1 cut/1 battery isn't a 100% deal breaker. I have the Ego trimmer that I LOVE. So much lighter, quieter and just as powerful as my old Toro gas model. And I've never had a problem getting all my trimming on that 1 battery. So I would likely have 2 batteries to use for the mower.

I've also read where these don't do as well on high cuts and leave alot of uncut blades. I want to keep the st aug at about 4".

Anyone have any input or experience that they want to share


----------



## SGrabs33

Cross post. Sale day @ Home Depot.

https://thelawnforum.com/posting.php?mode=quote&f=14&p=241688


----------



## SGrabs33

@Ware

What would be your ideal combo if you were running the edger/landscape blade/blower. One multi tool? Two dedicated? And which battery? I think you said one 5AH battery did your whole property. I noticed in one of your last videos you now have multiple landscape blades on the Ego setup :shock:


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> What would be your ideal combo if you were running the edger/landscape blade/blower. One multi tool? Two dedicated? And which battery? I think you said one 5AH battery did your whole property. I noticed in one of your last videos you now have multiple landscape blades on the Ego setup :shock:


So one of those landscape blades is on my Maruyama 2-cycle machine. It was my first landscape blade. I switched over from Stihl equipment to Maruyama so I could get one - that was before the Power Rotary Scissors conversion heads were available.

My Ego journey went something like this...

I started with a 530cfm blower with a 2.5Ah battery. When the 580cfm blower came out, I bought one of those with a 5.0Ah battery and sold the 530cfm blower. @NoslracNevok has a video about why the 580cfm blower is so much better. The faster trigger response and the 5.0Ah battery make the 580cfm model very much worth the additional expense.

https://youtu.be/xMx-Pz7dSwY​
Then I bought the MHC1502 Multi-Head System, which includes a powerhead, a string trimmer attachment, an edger attachment, and a 5.0Ah battery/charger. I converted the string trimmer attachment over to the Power Rotary Scissors. You can buy all of these components as a tool only, but like pretty much any other power tool, the cheapest way to get more batteries is in a kit with a tool - versus buying them separately. I wanted another 5.0Ah battery, so I bought the kit.








I think the next Ego tool I bought was the Brushless Hedge Trimmer with a 2.5Ah battery. Here again, you can get the tool only cheaper, but as a kit you're getting the 2.5Ah battery and a charger at a pretty deep discount compared to purchasing separately.

I have used the 2.5Ah battery to do all my trimming, edging and blowing after a "normal" maintenance mow. Obviously if I was cutting new or neglected edges or blowing for extended periods the 2.5Ah battery might not make it, but you get the idea. The 5.0Ah batteries are definitely the way to go, but I will say the smaller 2.5Ah battery is a nice fit for the hedge trimmer because it reduces the overall weight. To give you an idea, my 2.5Ah battery weighs just under 3lbs while my 5.0Ah batteries weigh just under 5lbs each.

The last Ego tool I bought was an extra Multi-Tool Powerhead as a tool only (no battery). I did this for convenience/pure laziness because it is easier to just swap my battery over from the Power Rotary Scissors to the stick edger than it was to change the attachment too. :?

So to summarize, I own the:

 580cfm blower with 5.0Ah battery
 MHC1502 Multi-Head Trimmer/Edger Combo with 5.0Ah battery (string trimmer converted to Power Rotary Scissors
 Brushless Hedge Trimmer with 2.5Ah battery
 An extra Multi-Head powerhead (for the edger attachment)


----------



## SGrabs33

Thanks for the extensive write up @Ware


----------



## quadmasta

I ended up picking up a new model of the backpack blower that's 600CFM and 145MPH with a 7.5Ah battery. I got it home and opened the box and ....... no battery. I go back to the store and they check the other 3 they have in stock and none of them have batteries either. I go to a different store and go to buy one there but ask them to check it before they ring me out, no battery. I had them pull one of the ones off of the top shelf and check it and finally, a battery. Woohoo!


----------



## Ware

Cross-posting...



bhutchinson87 said:


> A bunch of Ego power equipment is included in Home Depot's special for the day.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy/SpecialBuyOfTheDay


----------



## ENC_Lawn

So I am looking at the 2.5 hour:

15 in. 56V Lith-Ion Cordless Electric Powerload Carbon Fiber Shaft String Trimmer, 2.5 Ah Battery Trimmer.

If I decide to go with the 5 hour battery in the future...does anyone know if I can just purchase the 5 hour battery and its compatible to the 2.5 hour battery / trimmer?


----------



## Ware

ENC_Lawn said:


> So I am looking at the 2.5 hour:
> 
> 15 in. 56V Lith-Ion Cordless Electric Powerload Carbon Fiber Shaft String Trimmer, 2.5 Ah Battery Trimmer.
> 
> If I decide to go with the 5 hour battery in the future...does anyone know if I can just purchase the 5 hour battery and its compatible to the 2.5 hour battery / trimmer?


Yes, the batteries are interchangeable.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Ware said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am looking at the 2.5 hour:
> 
> 15 in. 56V Lith-Ion Cordless Electric Powerload Carbon Fiber Shaft String Trimmer, 2.5 Ah Battery Trimmer.
> 
> If I decide to go with the 5 hour battery in the future...does anyone know if I can just purchase the 5 hour battery and its compatible to the 2.5 hour battery / trimmer?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the batteries are interchangeable.
Click to expand...

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## quadmasta

The EGO trimmer head alone weighs more than my entire B&D trimmer including the battery. 

Does anyone make an aftermarket handle for the powerhead? The OE one seems kinda flimsy


----------



## Ware

quadmasta said:


> The EGO trimmer head alone weighs more than my entire B&D trimmer including the battery.
> 
> Does anyone make an aftermarket handle for the powerhead? The OE one seems kinda flimsy


I recall thinking the same thing, but haven't had any issues. I don't even notice anymore. :thumbup:


----------



## Spruce Spackler

I have the leaf blower, the edger, the chainsaw and the tiller.

Huge fan of the Ego products - the blower is my favorite yard care tool - but I just couldn't bring myself to buying the mower. I have a yard that is on a hill, with lots of obstacles and just could not bring myself to buying the mower.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I ended up buying the bristle broom attachment for the power head. Today was my first time using it.

It did a great job of raking up all the live oak trees and dead clipping debris in the canopy of my bermuda. I have 2 mature live oaks in my backyard and a young one my builder planted that litter it with leaves. Raking with metal tines only gets about 75% of the leaves. The shade also prevents many of the clippings from decomposing quickly, so it smothered my grass and dirt from filling in.

Like others mentioned, this thing is heavy. It is also very difficult to push. The brushes rotate towards the user and propels material forward. You need to push down and forward to brush any material away, and it's hard on the back and core. I found it easier to remove the guard and use it upside down. That allowed me to pull the tool towards me but it also sends material towards the user. It's dirtier and things get sent towards you at speed, so maybe wear pants for protection especially if you have nuts/acorns to sweep.


----------



## SGrabs33

@DuncanMcDonuts great. How do you think it would do on cores after aerating. Moving the cores into piles?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I think it'll pulverize the cores, but I'll test it out. I have a scheduled aeration tomorrow.


----------



## SGrabs33

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I think it'll pulverize the cores, but I'll test it out. I have a scheduled aeration tomorrow.


Thanks for testing!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@SGrabs33 The cores actually held up well when using the bristle brush attachment. It cleaned it up nicely.

I will say, though, given the weight and awkwardness of the tool, it was easier for me to use a landscape rake to pile up the cores. The cores aren't as dug into the grass canopy like grass clippings or live oak leaves that need the extra oomph.


----------



## SGrabs33

@DuncanMcDonuts thanks for testing it out!


----------



## Stuofsci02

I just ordered the rotary bristle brush. I will report back on what my thoughts are once I have had a chance to test it out.


----------



## Ware

Stuofsci02 said:


> I just ordered the rotary bristle brush. I will report back on what my thoughts are once I have had a chance to test it out.


Awesome. Anxious to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ware said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the rotary bristle brush. I will report back on what my thoughts are once I have had a chance to test it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Anxious to hear your thoughts!
Click to expand...

I get a ton of sand and rocks from the snow plow, so I hope it works well for that. That is the main reason I got it since I don't want a hidden stone to ding my reel. For you Guys who don't have that issue it might also be an easy way to rake up debris, mulch etc.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I've used the bristle broom to sweep the driveway from some chocolate loam I've been spreading. It's easy to push on pavement and does well to clean up. This tool works well on hard surfaces.


----------



## Stuofsci02

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I've used the bristle broom to sweep the driveway from some chocolate loam I've been spreading. It's easy to push on pavement and does well to clean up. This tool works well on hard surfaces.


That's awesome. I have a ton of sand etc. In front of my house on the street that needs to be swept. Looking forward to this bad boy..


----------



## ENC_Lawn

In reference to the 2.5 hour battery for the Ego...Does anyone who if that is a legitimate 2.5 hours...or is 2.5 hours more like 1.25 hours or less?


----------



## Getting Fat

ENC_Lawn said:


> In reference to the 2.5 hour battery for the Ego...Does anyone who if that is a legitimate 2.5 hours...or is 2.5 hours more like 1.25 hours or less?


it depends. It lasts longer with the mower than the blower. Lasts longer with the regular blade than the high lift blade...

If I mow only with regular blade, and do not use the self-propel feature, lasts about 2 hours.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Getting Fat said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reference to the 2.5 hour battery for the Ego...Does anyone who if that is a legitimate 2.5 hours...or is 2.5 hours more like 1.25 hours or less?
> 
> 
> 
> it depends. It lasts longer with the mower than the blower. Lasts longer with the regular blade than the high lift blade...
> 
> If I mow only with regular blade, and do not use the self-propel feature, lasts about 2 hours.
Click to expand...

Thank you...I should of referenced the Ego Trimmer...then eventually add the blower to the mix...if I like the Ego system.

My trimming and blowing only taking about 30 minutes combined time....so sounds like even at a high power trimmer and blower the 2.5 hour battery should hold up?


----------



## Getting Fat

ENC_Lawn said:


> Getting Fat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reference to the 2.5 hour battery for the Ego...Does anyone who if that is a legitimate 2.5 hours...or is 2.5 hours more like 1.25 hours or less?
> 
> 
> 
> it depends. It lasts longer with the mower than the blower. Lasts longer with the regular blade than the high lift blade...
> 
> If I mow only with regular blade, and do not use the self-propel feature, lasts about 2 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you...I should of referenced the Ego Trimmer...then eventually add the blower to the mix...if I like the Ego system.
> 
> My trimming and blowing only taking about 30 minutes combined time....so sounds like even at a high power trimmer and blower the 2.5 hour battery should hold up?
Click to expand...

will hold up easily. I can trim, mow, edge, and then blow 4k ft in 45 mins without thinking about it.

I have the mower, blower (low output one), trimmer, edger, hedger, and pole saw. Like them all, but in order of preference:

edger
hedger
trimmer
mower
blower (should've bought one with more power...)

(havent used pole saw yet)


----------



## Buster

Just picked up the Ego carbon fiber shaft/powerload string trimmer. It works great on my property. So far I've had it out for 30-40 min of use (not continuous, but maybe close to 20 min continuous on) and it is working great. Plenty of power.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Awesome...thanks for the info @Getting Fat @Buster


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

ENC_Lawn said:


> In reference to the 2.5 hour battery for the Ego...Does anyone who if that is a legitimate 2.5 hours...or is 2.5 hours more like 1.25 hours or less?


Batteries are rated as Amp-hours, not hours. Their run time depends on how much power the tool requires.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reference to the 2.5 hour battery for the Ego...Does anyone who if that is a legitimate 2.5 hours...or is 2.5 hours more like 1.25 hours or less?
> 
> 
> 
> Batteries are rated as Amp-hours, not hours. Their run time depends on how much power the tool requires.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BermudaBoy

Does anyone know if it's worth it to get this year's dual blade mower over last year's. I'm off to sell my old Greenworks and looking for something a bit more robust but wondering if the extra $100 is worth it to go with the new model.


----------



## krusej23

Would love to switch from my Echo SRM225 to an Ego power head with trimmer and edger but you can't find these things on the secondhand market. I can find Echo PAS stuff but would like to switch to battery operated tools for edging and trimming. Ego tools are expensive new so can't justify that cost right now with a perfectly working trimmer.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Stuofsci02 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the rotary bristle brush. I will report back on what my thoughts are once I have had a chance to test it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Anxious to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get a ton of sand and rocks from the snow plow, so I hope it works well for that. That is the main reason I got it since I don't want a hidden stone to ding my reel. For you Guys who don't have that issue it might also be an easy way to rake up debris, mulch etc.
Click to expand...

Ok, so I finally got a chance to use the bristle brush sweeper. It works quite well. Initial vid link below. I'll do a follow up video after a few more uses. I was sick the day I was testing it so I didn't feel like trying it in all my areas.


----------



## Ware

Great video @Stuofsci02! The brush attachment looks pretty impressive! I have some tasks I think I could use it for. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ware said:


> Great video @Stuofsci02! The brush attachment looks pretty impressive! I have some tasks I think I could use it for. :thumbup:


Thanks John. I am looking forward to getting the rotary scissors. I am supposed to be on vacation in FL right now which is when I get all my "US" sourced stuff sent to me so I can drive it back to Canada. I guess I will be waiting a while yet...


----------



## Pamboys09

so all ego can use 2.5 or 5 battery?

Example if i bought a trimmer/edger combo (thats with 5.0 battery), and bought a blower with 2.5 battery. can those use other way around?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

All batteries are interchangeable between tools. As far as I know, there are 2.0/2.5 Ah, 4/5 Ah, and 7.5Ah batteries available. 5 Ah is the largest I'd go on a handheld tool as the weight on the big batteries is cumbersome.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Stuofsci02 great video! I think this attachment would be great to get the lines of dead turf up after a hard rain for me, among other things.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> @Stuofsci02 great video! I think this attachment would be great to get the lines of dead turf up after a hard rain for me, among other things.


I was thinking the exact same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech

SGrabs33 said:


> @DuncanMcDonuts great. How do you think it would do on cores after aerating. Moving the cores into piles?


I bet the rubber paddle version would work even better.


----------



## Stuofsci02

SGrabs33 said:


> @Stuofsci02 great video! I think this attachment would be great to get the lines of dead turf up after a hard rain for me, among other things.


Yes it could be. For us cool season guys it also it a great tool for standing up/brushing the grass after winter.

One thing I did not get a chance to convey in the video, but will do so in the next one is that when using it backwards to groom/brush the lawn it takes some muscle. I did about 2500 sqft to get a bunch of stones out of the lawn where I snowblow and it was not easy work. I am 6'2 and well over 200 lbs. Still it is far easier than raking, but it is not like vacuuming which was what I was expecting. I think my wife would have a hard time using in this manner.

Brushing going forward is easy, but there is no way it would work on the turf.


----------



## Stuofsci02

MasterMech said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @DuncanMcDonuts great. How do you think it would do on cores after aerating. Moving the cores into piles?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the rubber paddle version would work even better.
Click to expand...

I think you are right about this....


----------



## Stuofsci02

Stuofsci02 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 great video! I think this attachment would be great to get the lines of dead turf up after a hard rain for me, among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it could be. For us cool season guys it also it a great tool for standing up/brushing the grass after winter.
> 
> One thing I did not get a chance to convey in the video, but will do so in the next one is that when using it backwards to groom/brush the lawn it takes some muscle. I did about 2500 sqft to get a bunch of stones out of the lawn where I snowblow and it was not easy work. I am 6'2 and well over 200 lbs. Still it is far easier than raking, but it is not like vacuuming which was what I was expecting. I think my wife would have a hard time using in this manner.
> 
> Brushing going forward is easy, but there is no way it would work on the turf.
> 
> I do think it could be a really quick tool for knocking out worm castings. I think you would just touch them and they'd be gone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Getting Fat

would this work for oak debris? I'm thinking very heavy leaves that never seem to biodegrade by themselves and acorns. Damn acorns...


----------



## SGrabs33

Stuofsci02 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @DuncanMcDonuts great. How do you think it would do on cores after aerating. Moving the cores into piles?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the rubber paddle version would work even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are right about this....
Click to expand...

Do you think the rubber paddle would be more aggressive and possibly break the cores?


----------



## Stuofsci02

SGrabs33 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the rubber paddle version would work even better.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right about this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think the rubber paddle would be more aggressive and possibly break the cores?
Click to expand...

You can control the speed, so I don't think so. I think the rubber paddles will let you push the tool forwards in the turf, whereas the brush needs to be spun around and dragged backwards which is harder to control.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Getting Fat said:


> would this work for oak debris? I'm thinking very heavy leaves that never seem to biodegrade by themselves and acorns. Damn acorns...


It's been working great to clear up the live oak leaves that litter my yard. It's unbelievable how bad it is this year. I already picked up most of the acorns that dropped over winter with my Garden Weasel, but I'm sure the brush would do well on those, too.

From my experience, the brush is easier to use upside down on turf, but that'll spin debris towards the user. Wear thick pants as safety if acorns are going to fly at you. @Stuofsci02 was smart to move the guard up the shaft in reverse instead of removing it fully like I did.

This tool is great on the clearing up clipping debris like after a rain.


----------



## MasterMech

SGrabs33 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the rubber paddle version would work even better.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right about this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think the rubber paddle would be more aggressive and possibly break the cores?
Click to expand...

Should far less aggressive to the turf and just sweep the cores in the direction you want to go.


----------



## Pamboys09

Hello guys,

Just need an honest recommendation on my plan. (before i pull the trigger  ), following @Ware route on ego tools.

650CFM blower with 5.0Ah battery - https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-180...Battery-and-Charger-Included-LB6504/311783592

MHC1502 Multi-Head Trimmer/Edger Combo with 5.0Ah battery https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POW...attery-and-Charger-Included-MHC1502/301276611

An extra Multi-Head powerhead (for the power rotary tool mariyama) https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POW...-Multi-Head-System-Tool-Only-PH1400/301276678

Is there a better deal on this setup? the total for this is $800.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

FYI, if you need an additional power head they sell the power head + edger attachment for less than the power head alone.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, I ended up with an extra power head so I could have a dedicated one for both the Power Rotary Scissors and the Edger. Totally unnecessary, but it's nice to just swap the battery when I go from trimming to edging.


----------



## Pamboys09

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> FYI, if you need an additional power head they sell the power head + edger attachment for less than the power head alone.


Thanks for the heads up, i will consider this.



Ware said:


> Yeah, I ended up with an extra power head so I could have a dedicated one for both the Power Rotary Scissors and the Edger. Totally unnecessary, but it's nice to just swap the battery when I go from trimming to edging.


Yeah, i think thats the route im going to take too. I just want to switch the battery.

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Getting Fat

Pamboys09 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just need an honest recommendation on my plan. (before i pull the trigger  ), following @Ware route on ego tools.
> 
> 650CFM blower with 5.0Ah battery - https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-180...Battery-and-Charger-Included-LB6504/311783592
> 
> MHC1502 Multi-Head Trimmer/Edger Combo with 5.0Ah battery https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POW...attery-and-Charger-Included-MHC1502/301276611
> 
> An extra Multi-Head powerhead (for the power rotary tool mariyama) https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POW...-Multi-Head-System-Tool-Only-PH1400/301276678
> 
> Is there a better deal on this setup? the total for this is $800.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


for 2,500 sq feet, no need for 2 5.0ah batteries. no need for 2 powerheads either, swappping between equipment is really easy. think about adding the hedger if you need that.


----------



## Ware

Agree. I have done all my trimming, edging and blowing with a single 2.5 Ah battery before. I need to see if I can repeat it now that the batteries have been used for a while. I may try this evening. I'll report back.


----------



## Pamboys09

Getting Fat said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Just need an honest recommendation on my plan. (before i pull the trigger  ), following @Ware route on ego tools.
> 
> 650CFM blower with 5.0Ah battery - https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-180...Battery-and-Charger-Included-LB6504/311783592
> 
> MHC1502 Multi-Head Trimmer/Edger Combo with 5.0Ah battery https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POW...attery-and-Charger-Included-MHC1502/301276611
> 
> An extra Multi-Head powerhead (for the power rotary tool mariyama) https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POW...-Multi-Head-System-Tool-Only-PH1400/301276678
> 
> Is there a better deal on this setup? the total for this is $800.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> for 2,500 sq feet, no need for 2 5.0ah batteries. no need for 2 powerheads either, swappping between equipment is really easy. think about adding the hedger if you need that.
Click to expand...

Got it, thanks for pointing those out, yes i only have 2500-3000 lawn. I will keep that in mind before i buy this weekend. :thumbup: 


Ware said:


> Agree. I have done all my trimming, edging and blowing with a single 2.5 Ah battery before. I need to see if I can repeat it now that the batteries have been used for a while. I may try this evening. I'll report back.


Thanks Ware, give us a heads up, maybe i only need 1 2.5 AH battery :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ware

So I just finished trimming (Power Rotary Scissors), edging (stick edger) and blowing (580 cfm model) my lawn with a single 2.5 Ah battery charge.

Note everyone's lawn and techniques are different. I do the same routine every time I mow, so I'm pretty quick/efficient at it. Also we're still pretty early in the season, so I would call this one more of a charity mow. I was basically just going over everything.

The blower cut out on me as I was finishing up blowing off my reel mower. I was able to start it back up without the "Turbo" button pushed, but I would call it dead.

So all that to say I would have no issues doing pretty much anything I needed to do to my 7.5k lawn with a single fully-charged 5.0 Ah battery, but I would also not recommend owning a single battery for a power tool system like this. Stuff happens.

The 5.0 Ah battery is definitely superior, but the 2.5 Ah battery still has its place. Mine came in a kit with the brushless hedge trimmer. It weighs about half as much as the 5.0 Ah battery, so it's easier on you when swinging it around to trim shrubs.

This is all very subjective, but maybe it will give you an idea.


----------



## Getting Fat

Getting Fat said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Fat said:
> 
> 
> 
> it depends. It lasts longer with the mower than the blower. Lasts longer with the regular blade than the high lift blade...
> 
> If I mow only with regular blade, and do not use the self-propel feature, lasts about 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...I should of referenced the Ego Trimmer...then eventually add the blower to the mix...if I like the Ego system.
> 
> My trimming and blowing only taking about 30 minutes combined time....so sounds like even at a high power trimmer and blower the 2.5 hour battery should hold up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will hold up easily. I can trim, mow, edge, and then blow 4k ft in 45 mins without thinking about it.
> 
> I have the mower, blower (low output one), trimmer, edger, hedger, and pole saw. Like them all, but in order of preference:
> 
> edger
> hedger
> trimmer
> mower
> blower (should've bought one with more power...)
> 
> (havent used pole saw yet)
Click to expand...

unsolicited follow up...

Just used the pole saw for the first time to clear some branches over my father in law's back fence. Took 30 minutes for a job that we thought might take all day. Thing is awesome. Highly recommend.


----------



## Pamboys09

Ware said:


> So I just finished trimming (Power Rotary Scissors), edging (stick edger) and blowing (580 cfm model) my lawn with a single 2.5 Ah battery charge.
> 
> Note everyone's lawn and techniques are different. I do the same routine every time I mow, so I'm pretty quick/efficient at it. Also we're still pretty early in the season, so I would call this one more of a charity mow. I was basically just going over everything.
> 
> The blower cut out on me as I was finishing up blowing off my reel mower. I was able to start it back up without the "Turbo" button pushed, but I would call it dead.
> 
> So all that to say I would have no issues doing pretty much anything I needed to do to my 7.5k lawn with a single fully-charged 5.0 Ah battery, but I would also not recommend owning a single battery for a power tool system like this. Stuff happens.
> 
> The 5.0 Ah battery is definitely superior, but the 2.5 Ah battery still has its place. Mine came in a kit with the brushless hedge trimmer. It weighs about half as much as the 5.0 Ah battery, so it's easier on you when swinging it around to trim shrubs.
> 
> This is all very subjective, but maybe it will give you an idea.


Thank you Ware, thank you for writing this post.
This answer my question. So basically for my 2k-3k yard. 2.5AH is enough :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks!

This is the most helpful forum ever.

I learn alot from pre emergent, bermuda calendar, greensmower and now tools.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Pamboys09 said:


> Thank you Ware, thank you for writing this post.
> This answer my question. So basically for my 2k-3k yard. 2.5AH is enough :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> This is the most helpful forum ever.
> 
> I learn alot from pre emergent, bermuda calendar, greensmower and now tools.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're very welcome! Glad you're here! :thumbsup:

And yes, I think you would have no issues taking care of 2-3k with a the 2.5 Ah battery.


----------



## Topcat

I use the Ego Powerhead with my Landscape blade and it is exclusive - no other attachments are used on that Powerhead. I have a separate powerhead for my string trimmer. Two weeks ago, I pulled it out to trim the yard, and it would not spin. I have a 2.5 amp and two 5 amp battery, thinking the 2.5 amp battery was low and did not have enough snot to spin the blade, I put a fully charged 5 amp battery in. No luck. So I grabbed the grease and added grease to the landscape blade ports, still nothing. I took the attachment off and pulled the trigger on the Powerhead to see if it would work, and it would only click... my Powerhead was shot. Then I took a cordless drill and used it to see if the shaft to the powerhead was seized. The drill spun the powerhead with ease. I called Ego, and they are sending me a new one under warranty. I've had this one for about 1.5 years, and the warranty is 3 years.

The customer service was exceptional. This is the second time I've had to contact Ego for warranty claims. The first was several years back when a battery that was less than a year old stopped taking a charge.

Hoping these are flukes, and I do not continue to have warranty issues

I have an Ego Mower, Blower, Trimmer, and Powerhead with edger attachment. (I like the Ego stuff)


----------



## Ware

@Topcat good to hear - but I'm pretty sure the warranty on the power head is 5 years. The batteries and chargers are 3 years. :thumbup:


----------



## Topcat

You are correct,I was reading the wrong line. It is 3 years for battery packs, and 2 year with a 1 year limited warranty for equipment used for commercial use.

I'd encourage anyone that has Ego stuff to register it - once registered, the warranty service, if needed is very painless.



Ware said:


> @Topcat good to hear - but I'm pretty sure the warranty on the power head is 5 years. The batteries and chargers are 3 years. :thumbup:


----------



## krusej23

Does the edger attachment work well on live edges? Is it easy to use for that? Looking to get the edger trimmer combo and would like to use the edger on my live edges.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@krusej23

I've actually been testing it out my last two mows. I was using a string trimmer, but may retire that once I get a landscape blade. I'd say it's doing fairly well to maintain the live edges. I have it on the lowest cutting height.


----------



## Stuofsci02

krusej23 said:


> Does the edger attachment work well on live edges? Is it easy to use for that? Looking to get the edger trimmer combo and would like to use the edger on my live edges.


I have used it on live edges for re-edging. I don't think it would work so well for simple edge maintenance. For that I use a string trimmer flipped vertically.


----------



## Pamboys09

I'm so impressed with the quality of EGO tools.

Will soon switch all my edger and blower to EGO Line.


----------



## bosox_5

So I have been looking at the Ego stuff for a while now. Since going to Home Depot with the thousands of other people doesn't really appeal to me, I have been trying to compare and contrast online. I am in the market for a string trimmer and a blower. I have 19K of lawn, but really don't have a ton of stuff to hit with the string trimmer (one bed in front, then around the edges of the house, mailbox, a telephone pole, etc). My issue is trying to compare all the string trimmers/blowers online. I can't tell the difference between them (even when you take the battery out of the equation). Any advice would be welcome as I need to get myself a fathers day present soon.


----------



## Pamboys09

I'm impressed with the 650 CFM blower of EGO. One of the strongest blower that I ever used. ( i used it also for drying my cars )

I haven't used my trimmer since i switch it with the landscape blade.

I switch all my gas equipment to EGO LINE. Why? because i dont want to worry about changing oil, checking if there's gas.
Cleaning engine parts (carbs and etc).

I want something that i can just put the battery and wreck a havok! .

But I dont know since we are on a different situation, since you have a 19k Lawn compare to mine 3k to 4k.


----------



## bosox_5

what do you have the landscape blade attached to? There are a whole bunch of trimmers and I don't get the difference between all of them. I also want to go to battery powered because I don't want to deal with additional gas engines especially 2 stroke engines. My blower died two years ago and I haven't replaced it. I hate my string trimmer (its a crappy 4 stroke troy built) because it has a curved head and I am to tall for it and the line feeder is beyond terrible. The 19K is really all lawn bordered by the woods on all sides except the street. I don't have a lot of string trimming needs and can probably get away with the 2.5amp battery.


----------



## Pamboys09

bosox_5 said:


> what do you have the landscape blade attached to? There are a whole bunch of trimmers and I don't get the difference between all of them. I also want to go to battery powered because I don't want to deal with additional gas engines especially 2 stroke engines. My blower died two years ago and I haven't replaced it. I hate my string trimmer (its a crappy 4 stroke troy built) because it has a curved head and I am to tall for it and the line feeder is beyond terrible. The 19K is really all lawn bordered by the woods on all sides except the street. I don't have a lot of string trimming needs and can probably get away with the 2.5amp battery.


If you read this thread, i think previous page or two. I asked question to the "all mighty" john ware on what attachment to buy to install the landscape blade.

here's what i bought.

Trimmer and Edger combo, when i bought it, it was on sale around $330ish? i forgot.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POWER-Multi-Head-System-15-in-56V-Lith-Ion-Cordless-String-Trimmer-Edger-Combo-5-0-Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-MHC1502/301276611

I remove the string trimmer head and replace with landscape blade.

from what i heard you can buy EGO unit as long its a Multi head system or Rear motor.

Adding @Ware here to chime in. :thumbup:

By the way, for my lawn 5AH battery is enough, but i have an extra 5AH because i like to use the blower to dry my car.

I recommend the 650 CFM EGO Blower. its really good. :thumbup: :nod:

Helpful Reference :
Landscape Blade Thread
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1317&start=660


----------



## bosox_5

I don't have a landscaper blade but I like the idea of being able to add one if I want. I did read through this whole thread so I apologize for asking a question that was answered. It is tough to keep track of who said what on previous pages when reading on my phone. I think the multi head system is the way to go. Thanks for the help. Now I just have to calmly explain (lie) to my wife that it is the $250 combo deal on the Home Depot site and not over $500


----------



## Pamboys09

bosox_5 said:


> I don't have a landscaper blade but I like the idea of being able to add one if I want. I did read through this whole thread so I apologize for asking a question that was answered. It is tough to keep track of who said what on previous pages when reading on my phone. I think the multi head system is the way to go. Thanks for the help. Now I just have to calmly explain (lie) to my wife that it is the $250 combo deal on the Home Depot site and not over $500


No worries!!

Here's my lineup of ego. Im loving it so far.


----------



## JayGo

Spruce Spackler said:


> I have the leaf blower, the edger, the chainsaw and the tiller.


@Spruce Spackler, how do you like the Ego tiller attachment? It's a super expensive attachment, but I like that it's easy to store. Recently found out about, but looks like theyre out of stock everywhere. Maybe a new model in the horizon?


----------



## Jeremy3292

Here's my EGO setup! Big fan of all the products. Retired the old EGO push mower recently and got the new dual blade SELECT CUT mower. 7.5Ah battery for the mower which has plenty of run time for my ~6,000 sq ft yard. 2 2.5Ah batteries for string trimmer, blower, hedge trimming, etc.


----------



## quadmasta

Sad news. The Stihl landscape redefining blade fits the arbor on the edger and clears everything. It's twice as thick as the edger blade though and the outer flange doesn't engage the splines on the driveshaft. The hardware that comes on the edger uses a nylock nut and wouldn't have enough engagement of the threads to be secure. 

I'm going to try to find a different nut and try that but that may be a tall order since it's left hand (reverse) thread


----------



## Harley

Jeremy3292 said:


> Here's my EGO setup! Big fan of all the products. Retired the old EGO push mower recently and got the new dual blade SELECT CUT mower. 7.5Ah battery for the mower which has plenty of run time for my ~6,000 sq ft yard. 2 2.5Ah batteries for string trimmer, blower, hedge trimming, etc.


What's your thoughts on the quality of cut with the two blades?


----------



## Jeremy3292

Harley said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my EGO setup! Big fan of all the products. Retired the old EGO push mower recently and got the new dual blade SELECT CUT mower. 7.5Ah battery for the mower which has plenty of run time for my ~6,000 sq ft yard. 2 2.5Ah batteries for string trimmer, blower, hedge trimming, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on the quality of cut with the two blades?
Click to expand...

I think it's great but then again they are two sharp new blades. I have not tried the tri-cut "teeth" blade that comes with it as well. That is supposed to be even better at chopping up grass and mulching. I always mulch so I will throw that blade on once the current one needs sharpening.


----------



## Jacks_Designs

I have the string trimmer and edger combo. I'd recommend it to anyone.

I've been wanting to purchase the blower but have not pulled that trigger yet.


----------



## BermudaBoy

Jacks_Designs said:


> I have the string trimmer and edger combo. I'd recommend it to anyone.
> 
> I've been wanting to purchase the blower but have not pulled that trigger yet.


The blower is a noticeable upgrade from my Greenworks and surprisingly light for its size.


----------



## Still learnin

I recently purchased the leaf blower. It's probably a hair less powerful than my old gas blower, but it's comparable. Battery life isn't terrible, only ran out once I think.


----------



## quadmasta

Still learnin said:


> I recently purchased the leaf blower. It's probably a hair less powerful than my old gas blower, but it's comparable. Battery life isn't terrible, only ran out once I think.


The backpack blower is every bit as powerful as a good number of Stihl backpack blowers. It's impressive.


----------



## turfnsurf

quadmasta said:


> The backpack blower is every bit as powerful as a good number of Stihl backpack blowers. It's impressive.


Several people were nice enough to put me onto EGO today when asking for information about Stihl's Kombi unit. I was looking at getting their 700 blower because I get tons of leaves. I just need to find something comparable. Since I am now on board with electric, I don't need an absolute match on power.

One thing that irks me though is that EGO isn't as good about putting their product specs online so I can compare to other products.

I have been looking for information on their blower specs. Specifically things like displacement, blowing force, and avg. air velocity,

I am not sure how important that air volume at nozzle is.


----------



## quadmasta

The two things to look for when comparing blowers are volume and velocity. It doesn't really matter what they are after they leave the nozzle since the same it true if the Stihl. The newer backpack blower from EGO is about on par with the BR600. You can run the blower full tilt for about an hour with the 7.5Ah battery


----------



## turfnsurf

quadmasta said:


> The two things to look for when comparing blowers are volume and velocity. It doesn't really matter what they are after they leave the nozzle since the same it true if the Stihl. The newer backpack blower from EGO is about on par with the BR600. You can run the blower full tilt for about an hour with the 7.5Ah battery


I've tried my best to compare EGO blowers to Stihl but it's difficult - in part because it doesn't seem like they use the same metrics, and also in part because EGO doesn't seem to publish them as clearly.

For example, when I was comparing which Stihl blowers I was interested in buying, I was seeing avg air velocity, but I was too sure about this metric because it was the same for the 600 and 800 models. The air volume at nozzle was noticeably different, but I don't know what this metric means.

@quadmasta my questions to you (or anyone who wants to chime in:

1. Is the 650 the newer model that you're referring to? If so, how are you able to determine the avg air velocity for EGO blowers? I've looked for this spec and I don't see it specifically stated.

On their site (and in the online manual), I only see maximum velocity. Their site says "Over 90 minutes of run time: 15 minutes on Turbo; 200 minutes on low with 5.0Ah Battery". The manual says "200 min (Low speed) 30 min (High Speed)15 min (Boost mode)". So when you say you can run it on full tilt for about an hour, my first thought is that I must be referencing the wrong blower.

2. Where are you finding any information on their volume?

When I read that the 650's volume can 225-500 CFM, it doesn't tell me how many increments are between each setting and an estimated run time between those CFM settings - I just see "low" speed, "high" speed, and "boost". So is 225 CFM the "low" speed, 500 CFM the "high" speed, and 650 CFM the "boost" speed?

If I am reading this right, then I am guessing you're talking about a different blower.


----------



## quadmasta

1. Mine isn't the same as the one advertised on the EGO site. The thing that adjusts the constant speed on mine is a job and it looks like they switched to a lever. Otherwise it looks the same. I just compared max to max since that's what was available.

Mine's got a 7.5Ah battery and those specs are for a 5.

2. There's no "setting" as it's an infinitely variable trigger. If you hit the turbo button at any time it goes full blast regardless of what it's currently doing. I rarely use turbo since it'll blow a 1 foot piece of a pressure treated 6x6 around no problem at less than a full trigger pull.


----------



## turfnsurf

quadmasta said:


> Mine's got a 7.5Ah battery and those specs are for a 5.


So you have the 650? And if I am following you correctly, a bigger battery will get better performance from that unit?



> 2. There's no "setting" as it's an infinitely variable trigger. If you hit the turbo button at any time it goes full blast regardless of what it's currently doing. I rarely use turbo since it'll blow a 1 foot piece of a pressure treated 6x6 around no problem at less than a full trigger pull.


What do you mean when you say it will blow a 1 foot piece of pressure "treated 6x6 around no problem"?

Thanks for your help btw.


----------



## quadmasta

Bigger battery = more run time

It's got enough power to blow around really awkward things even without going full blast. I had a scrap piece of pressure treated 6x6 lumber that I use to prop up my mower when I backlap. I tried using the blower to push it around the yard just to see what it could do and it had no problems at all blowing it wherever I wanted it to go.


----------



## quadmasta

Jeremy3292 said:


> Here's my EGO setup! Big fan of all the products. Retired the old EGO push mower recently and got the new dual blade SELECT CUT mower. 7.5Ah battery for the mower which has plenty of run time for my ~6,000 sq ft yard. 2 2.5Ah batteries for string trimmer, blower, hedge trimming, etc.


Did you 3d print those battery holders? If so, got a link?


----------



## Jeremy3292

quadmasta said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my EGO setup! Big fan of all the products. Retired the old EGO push mower recently and got the new dual blade SELECT CUT mower. 7.5Ah battery for the mower which has plenty of run time for my ~6,000 sq ft yard. 2 2.5Ah batteries for string trimmer, blower, hedge trimming, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you 3d print those battery holders? If so, got a link?
Click to expand...

Bought them on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pack-EGO-56V-Battery-Wall-Under-Shelf-Holder-Mount/174241532219?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## quadmasta

Definitely 3d printed

This model looks comparable https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1603228/files


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Great, now I have to build a 3D printer. I haven't even finished the 3-axis CNC grinder to sharpen my reels. :roll:


----------



## turfnsurf

I have a few questions as a 1st time homeowner *who has never bought power tools* 
My grass area is about 4200 sq ft and I have included a link of property pics below:



http://imgur.com/fVs0vRv


I was leaning heavily at getting the Stihl Kombi but someone put me onto EGO and I am pretty much all in on getting the multi-head combo so I can have the trimmer and edger attachment.

1. How do both of the edger and trimmer attachments perform in comparison to stand-alone devices? My prefer battery because I am not handy and I don't want to deal with maintenance issues, but I also care about power and durability (hence looking at Stihl). Just curious how the experienced users can attest to these attachments holding up.

2. How long do until you have to replace the blade on the edger? Having never used one before I wasn't sure if the blade is levelled onto the grass only (and doesn't touch the concrete)or if the blade does touch/grind against the concrete. Looking at a video, it looks like the latter. Just wanted to get a sense for how frequently I'd need to buy blades (or sharpen them)

3. I get a lot of leaves - was looking at the Stihl 600. If anyone has suggestions, I will take them

4. What do you think of the cultivator attachment?


----------



## quadmasta

1. They're exactly the same as the standalone except they come apart. The gear drives at the end are the exact same parts.

2. Depends on how much you jam it into rocks or concrete and how much stuff you have to edge. The blade gets shorter due to wear, it's never actually sharp. They're only about $10

3. The Ego backpack blower is awesome. Unless you're going to be blowing bushels upon bushels of wet leaves all at one time, it'll get the job done.

If you can, buy whatever tools you're going to get with at least the 5Ah battery. The only thing I've got a 2.5 on is the hedge trimmer and that's plenty for how long that's actually in use


----------



## Ware

Just a note that there is no need to pay $10-12 for the Ego branded replacement blades. They use a standard edger blade that can be purchased for about $2 each.


----------



## turfnsurf

quadmasta said:


> 1. They're exactly the same as the standalone except they come apart. The gear drives at the end are the exact same parts.
> 
> 2. Depends on how much you jam it into rocks or concrete and how much stuff you have to edge. The blade gets shorter due to wear, it's never actually sharp. They're only about $10
> 
> 3. The Ego backpack blower is awesome. Unless you're going to be blowing bushels upon bushels of wet leaves all at one time, it'll get the job done.
> 
> If you can, buy whatever tools you're going to get with at least the 5Ah battery. The only thing I've got a 2.5 on is the hedge trimmer and that's plenty for how long that's actually in use


Thanks for these answers! The combo comes with the 2.5 I think, but I will definitely buy the 5Ah!

I actually will be blowing dry leaves. I have tons of leaves that falls. I will probably blow them into that wooded area that you can see in the pics.


----------



## turfnsurf

Ware said:


> Just a note that there is no need to pay $10-12 for the Ego branded replacement blades. They use a standard edger blade that can be purchased for about $2 each.


THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

The edger attachment has a concrete guard to prevent the blade from contacting the concrete. I chose to take it off so I could run the blade right against the concrete. Yeah, it creates sparks and wears the blade down, but it doesn't bother me. I'm still using the original blade on mine after 2 full seasons.

I think you'll be satisfied with the EGO tools. They're top of the line for battery OPE.


----------



## turfnsurf

I should have mine next week!

And I found out that the multi head kit that I am getting comes with the 5 Ah battery!

I cannot wait! I just need to look online and get a sense for how to use a trimmer. (As I mentioned before, I've never owned or used these kinds of tools)


----------



## turfnsurf

quadmasta said:


> 3. The Ego backpack blower is awesome. Unless you're going to be blowing bushels upon bushels of wet leaves all at one time, it'll get the job done.


@quadmasta do you have the commercial blower?

I am trying to compare that to the 650 but I am not finding any specs.


----------



## quadmasta

I've got the residential one that was new at the start of the season. There's now an even newer one.


----------



## turfnsurf

quadmasta said:


> I've got the residential one that was new at the start of the season. There's now an even newer one.


Wow...how frequently do they make new models?


----------



## quadmasta

I don't know. The only difference I can see seems to be the controls on the handle. You can set a "hands-free" mode to where it'll keep blowing at a certain level. On mine it's done with a knob and on the new one it's done with a lever. I assume it's because the lever is way easier to use with gloves on compared to a knob.


----------



## turfnsurf

Does anyone have the commercial blower?

I wanted to get that one thinking it would be more powerful than their residential ones, but according to customer service, the 650 has higher speeds.

I couldn't reason why that would be the case...unless the appeal to their commercial one is the convenience of it being a backpack.


----------



## Win88ice2004

Hey everyone, I think I am going to get the multitool combo pack. What is a good price for this? Are we expecting some sales for Father's Day on the Ego gear?

Thanks!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@Win88ice2004 About $350 has been the sale price for the Powerhead + Edger + String Trimmer combo. They've already done their spring sale so I doubt Father's day will see that discount again, but who knows.


----------



## Win88ice2004

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> @Win88ice2004 About $350 has been the sale price for the Powerhead + Edger + String Trimmer combo. They've already done their spring sale so I doubt Father's day will see that discount again, but who knows.


thanks for the response, so i posted this before i started researching... big problem. apparently no one has them for sale ANYWHERE. Literally cant find even at full price!


----------



## Ware

Win88ice2004 said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Win88ice2004 About $350 has been the sale price for the Powerhead + Edger + String Trimmer combo. They've already done their spring sale so I doubt Father's day will see that discount again, but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the response, so i posted this before i started researching... big problem. apparently no one has them for sale ANYWHERE. Literally cant find even at full price!
Click to expand...

Interesting. I wonder if they're having trouble getting their products from China. Or maybe they are about to do a model refresh.


----------



## JayGo

Ware said:


> Just a note that there is no need to pay $10-12 for the Ego branded replacement blades. They use a standard edger blade that can be purchased for about $2 each.


This is pretty cool. Thanks so much for sharing this. I'm right at the point where I need to get a new one. :thumbup:


----------



## turfnsurf

Ware said:


> Win88ice2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Win88ice2004 About $350 has been the sale price for the Powerhead + Edger + String Trimmer combo. They've already done their spring sale so I doubt Father's day will see that discount again, but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the response, so i posted this before i started researching... big problem. apparently no one has them for sale ANYWHERE. Literally cant find even at full price!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if they're having trouble getting their products from China. Or maybe they are about to do a model refresh.
Click to expand...

@Ware I am still waiting on my Powerhead + Edger + String Trimmer combo to arrive at Ace. Way back when I started posting, I called all the Home Depots and Ace Hardwares around me. None had this in stock and ALL of them said that their warehouse said out of stock.

I was originally told the end of May, then the end of this week, then the 14th, and now the 20th!


----------



## cubsfan24

turfnsurf said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win88ice2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the response, so i posted this before i started researching... big problem. apparently no one has them for sale ANYWHERE. Literally cant find even at full price!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I wonder if they're having trouble getting their products from China. Or maybe they are about to do a model refresh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Ware I am still waiting on my Powerhead + Edger + String Trimmer combo to arrive at Ace. Way back when I started posting, I called all the Home Depots and Ace Hardwares around me. None had this in stock and ALL of them said that their warehouse said out of stock.
> 
> I was originally told the end of May, then the end of this week, then the 14th, and now the 20th!
Click to expand...

Do you a have link for which ones you purchased?


----------



## turfnsurf

cubsfan24 said:


> Do you a have link for which ones you purchased?


This is the link to what I asked my local Ace Hardware to order. I haven't paid for it because I pay for it when it is available for pickup.

https://egopowerplus.com/multi-head-edger-stringtrimmer-combo/


----------



## JayGo

Anyone used the Ego cultivator attachment?
It's expensive, but I like that it won't take up much storage space.


----------



## cubsfan24

turfnsurf said:


> cubsfan24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you a have link for which ones you purchased?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link to what I asked my local Ace Hardware to order. I haven't paid for it because I pay for it when it is available for pickup.
> 
> https://egopowerplus.com/multi-head-edger-stringtrimmer-combo/
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## turfnsurf

cubsfan24 said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cubsfan24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you a have link for which ones you purchased?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link to what I asked my local Ace Hardware to order. I haven't paid for it because I pay for it when it is available for pickup.
> 
> https://egopowerplus.com/multi-head-edger-stringtrimmer-combo/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

No problem. Are you looking to get this? Someone told me about Ego in a thread where I was 99.9% ready to pull the trigger on Stihl in two days from my thread!


----------



## quadmasta

I got my power scissors today and put them on. If I line the setscrew on the side of the scissors with the hole on the Ego shaft, it's canted off to the side by about 30 degrees. Is that just how it's going to be or is there a way to adjust the plastic thing at the top that holds the key for the quick change?


----------



## Ware

I've been using the Ego system for 2 years now...

https://youtu.be/OVvu94c4DNQ


----------



## quadmasta

@Ware how did you get your scissors to line up like that? Mine are off about 30 degrees


----------



## Ware

quadmasta said:


> @Ware how did you get your scissors to line up like that? Mine are off about 30 degrees


I'm not sure I understand your question, but you should just be able to just loosen the set screw and rotate the power rotary scissors head on the Ego shaft. If it is too stiff you could completely remove it and line it up on another spline.


----------



## quadmasta

The set screw doesn't have to line up with the hole on the shaft?


----------



## Ware

quadmasta said:


> The set screw doesn't have to line up with the hole on the shaft?


You could mark and drill a new hole in the outer shaft it made you more comfortable.


----------



## quadmasta

Would the extension shafts not work for the scissors if you took the clamp off? Seems kinda like it would


----------



## Ware

quadmasta said:


> Would the extension shafts not work for the scissors if you took the clamp off? Seems kinda like it would


Doubtful. I haven't seen one, but I suspect the downstream end of the shaft extension has the same female shaft socket you see on the downstream end of the powerhead. The power rotary scissors shaft adapter accepts a male driveshaft.


----------



## JohnB

Has anyone come up with a solution for a bed redefiner using EGO? I only have EGO snowblower at the moment, looking into more EGO tools. We'll be moving into a larger property and we plan to have lots of flower beds. Still debating what is the best (easiest?) way to maintain the bed edge, especially as we become older.

I really don't want a gas based unit. Looks like Stihl has a rechargeable battery based version, but very very expensive for what it is. And EGO models suit me just fine for everything else. I don't want to pay for CA$1k+ just to own a bed redefiner... 

Thank you!


----------



## quadmasta

JohnB said:


> Has anyone come up with a solution for a bed redefiner using EGO? I only have EGO snowblower at the moment, looking into more EGO tools. We'll be moving into a larger property and we plan to have lots of flower beds. Still debating what is the best (easiest?) way to maintain the bed edge, especially as we become older.
> 
> I really don't want a gas based unit. Looks like Stihl has a rechargeable battery based version, but very very expensive for what it is. And EGO models suit me just fine for everything else. I don't want to pay for CA$1k+ just to own a bed redefiner...
> 
> Thank you!


I've got the Stihl blade, I just haven't made it to the hardware store to find a suitable nut. The blade is waaaay thicker than the edger blade and the splines on the arbor flange don't mesh. The nylock nut that Ego puts on the edger doesn't give enough engagement to where the cotter pin can still be used so I'm going to try to find a suitable nut that's thinner, extra points if I can stack two to use as a jam nut AND still get the cotter pin in.


----------



## JohnB

quadmasta said:


> I've got the Stihl blade, I just haven't made it to the hardware store to find a suitable nut. The blade is waaaay thicker than the edger blade and the splines on the arbor flange don't mesh. The nylock nut that Ego puts on the edger doesn't give enough engagement to where the cotter pin can still be used so I'm going to try to find a suitable nut that's thinner, extra points if I can stack two to use as a jam nut AND still get the cotter pin in.


Ouch, that doesn't sound very promising... Let us know how that goes!


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle

Anyone part of a beta test or 'insider' program for EGO? Looking to find out if there are any plans for a Dethatcher/Scarifier.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle

I don't remember who was asking about an EGO riding mower... looks like one is in the works


----------



## cubsfan24

Currently have Craftsman 60v blower, Ryobi 18v stick edger, and 20v Black and Decker string trimmer. All work pretty well for what I need.

However, having everything uniform and same system would be nice.

What's a good price for these? Blower, battery, and string trimmer that can accept stick edger attachment as well?


----------



## Robb

Hi all, new to the forum. The discussion looks great! Search around and can't find the answer, anyone have thoughts on how to fix an Ego 21" SP lawn mower stuck on high revs? It's three years old and has worked fine. Went into high revs when I went into some tough weeds and ever since rpm won't come down. If more info is needed, please let me know. Thanks for any help!


----------



## turfnsurf

nm


----------



## turfnsurf

cubsfan24 said:


> Currently have Craftsman 60v blower, Ryobi 18v stick edger, and 20v Black and Decker string trimmer. All work pretty well for what I need.
> 
> However, having everything uniform and same system would be nice.
> 
> What's a good price for these? Blower, battery, and string trimmer that can accept stick edger attachment as well?


About a week ago, I got my multi-head combo kit for $399 at Ace.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

cubsfan24 said:


> Currently have Craftsman 60v blower, Ryobi 18v stick edger, and 20v Black and Decker string trimmer. All work pretty well for what I need.
> 
> However, having everything uniform and same system would be nice.
> 
> What's a good price for these? Blower, battery, and string trimmer that can accept stick edger attachment as well?


The cheapest I've seen the Powerhead+Trimmer+Edger+5Ah battery combo kit is $350.

The blowers can range from $100-$200 on sale depending on the model. I bought my 530cfm/2.5Ah battery (Gen2) blower 3 years ago at $99 new. I think I've seen the 580cfm/5Ah battery (Gen3) kit for $230. There's a newer 650cfm Gen 4 that hasn't been on sale that I've seen.

Stand alone string trimmer kits on sale are typically between $130-$180 I think, again depending on the model and generation. These typically come with a 2-2.5Ah battery.


----------



## oskiZ28

I'm wondering if EGO will make a backpack sprayer...


----------



## Di3soft

Id like to see them make a backpack sprayer, a dethatcher and scarifier.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@JayGo, I looked at the Ego cultivator and decided it would be much less wear on my precious Ego tools to buy a dedicated, electric cultivator. I mean, how often will I use a tiny cultivator? Does I really need a battery powered cultivator if it's only used once or twice a year? Since most of these electric cultivators are almost 1/4 the price of the Ego attachment, it's really a no-brainer.

https://www.amazon.com/electric-cultivators/s?k=electric+cultivators


----------



## turfnsurf

For those that use the trimmer, does anyone use string that is "better" than the stock string? Unfortunately this year, I haven't had access to a trimmer until about a little over a week when my EGO multi-head attachment kit _finally_ arrived from trying to get it since May.

With that said, the grass around my perimeter and around the bricks/rocks has been dense and long, so I don't know if the issue is the thickness of the grass...but it hasn't whipped through some of these areas like I would want.

I intend to go back out there for additional rounds. I am just curious if anyone else found the string to be on the more mediocre side or if that's just me.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@turfnsurf Echo Black Diamond rocks. Last mucho longer than the junk from the factory. I got the small 1 lb. spool to start, but when that runs out I'm getting the big 5 lb. spool. Search the forum on Black Diamond for details. Can't recall the diameter I got, but I think it's 0.095".


----------



## Di3soft

@turfnsurf I also recommend echo black diamond, bought the spool; from HD .095" and its works great


----------



## turfnsurf

@hsvtoolfool and @Di3soft thank you both for the recommendations.


----------



## Danno99

Apparently I have an older model as every video I've seen on Youtube has a pronounced bump head and the whole spool comes right out, while mine has 4 screws holding mine in.
Can anyone point me to a video or explanation of how I'm supposed to restring my model?

Dan in NH


----------



## JayGo

hsvtoolfool said:


> @JayGo, I looked at the Ego cultivator and decided it would be much less wear on my precious Ego tools to buy a dedicated, electric cultivator. I mean, how often will I use a tiny cultivator? Does I really need a battery powered cultivator if it's only used once or twice a year? Since most of these electric cultivators are almost 1/4 the price of the Ego attachment, it's really a no-brainer.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/electric-cultivators/s?k=electric+cultivators


Thanks for the reply. I actually went ahead and bought the Ego cultivator attachment about month ago. Initially, I followed the same train of thought as you did about buying a less expensive cultivator, but I went the Ego route only because it is so small and easier to store (super convenient when I expect to use it maybe 2 times a year for flower bed stuff). I have way too much stuff to store already, so the smaller attachment seemed easier.
Little thing works pretty damn great! I've used tillers before, and for the money this attachment does pretty darn well.


----------



## Danno99

Danno99 said:


> Apparently I have an older model as every video I've seen on Youtube has a pronounced bump head and the whole spool comes right out, while mine has 4 screws holding mine in.
> Can anyone point me to a video or explanation of how I'm supposed to restring my model?
> 
> Dan in NH


Disregard, I was able to contact EGO via twitter and got my answer.


----------



## Tmank87

Question for you guys that have modified the string trimmer to retrofit your rotary scissors...

I bought the ST1500SF with hopes of converting. I have the Ego multi head already with the edger on it, but like @Ware didn't want to switch them back and forth.

When I went to take the head off the unit, I can't find the spline. Am I missing something or can I not convert this unit? See picture.

If no, what do I need exactly? I thought I bought the right unit with the rear motor.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ware

Tmank87 said:


> Question for you guys that have modified the string trimmer to retrofit your rotary scissors...
> 
> I bought the ST1500SF with hopes of converting. I have the Ego multi head already with the edger on it, but like @Ware didn't want to switch them back and forth.
> 
> When I went to take the head off the unit, I can't find the spline. Am I missing something or can I not convert this unit? See picture.
> 
> If no, what do I need exactly? I thought I bought the right unit with the rear motor.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


ST1500SF is not a rear motor unit.


----------



## Tmank87

Ware said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you guys that have modified the string trimmer to retrofit your rotary scissors...
> 
> I bought the ST1500SF with hopes of converting. I have the Ego multi head already with the edger on it, but like @Ware didn't want to switch them back and forth.
> 
> When I went to take the head off the unit, I can't find the spline. Am I missing something or can I not convert this unit? See picture.
> 
> If no, what do I need exactly? I thought I bought the right unit with the rear motor.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ST1500SF is not a rear motor unit.
Click to expand...

Well I guess that answers that, ha. Going back!

I guess perhaps I'll just pick up the string trimmer attachment that connects to the multi head and be done with it.


----------



## JayGo

Ware said:


> Just a note that there is no need to pay $10-12 for the Ego branded replacement blades. They use a standard edger blade that can be purchased for about $2 each.


John, did the blades from that specific link fit your Ego edger? I was about to pull the trigger on them tonight, but I saw that the thickness is different.
I've never changed the blade on my edger, so I don't know if 300th's of an inch matter.


----------



## Ware

JayGo said:


> John, did the blades from that specific link fit your Ego edger? I was about to pull the trigger on them tonight, but I saw that the thickness is different.
> I've never changed the blade on my edger, so I don't know if 300th's of an inch matter.


I looked through my orders and these are the ones I bought.

10 USA Edger Blades Heat Treated for Craftsman Echo Husqvarna Stihl RYOBI Red Max Green Machine Maruyama Shindaiwa 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U9NYIRE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_QpzeFbE8CZT18


----------



## JayGo

Thanks, @Ware. 👍🏻


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@Ware , Thanks! I need to replace my blade too.


----------



## brown_town

Saw in the Atlanta Business Chronicle today that The Home Depot is dropping EGO as a brand from their outdoor power tool assortment across 1300+ stores.

I would keep an eye on your local store - especially the clearance areas to see if anything you're looking for pops up.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Hm, that's disappointing to hear. This is the article for anyone interested. https://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/news/2020/07/21/home-depot-drops-ego-equipment.html

Maybe EGO will move to Lowe's since Chervon also makes the Kobalt power tools?


----------



## cubsfan24

brown_town said:


> Saw in the Atlanta Business Chronicle today that The Home Depot is dropping EGO as a brand from their outdoor power tool assortment across 1300+ stores.
> 
> I would keep an eye on your local store - especially the clearance areas to see if anything you're looking for pops up.


If anyone sees any deals, let me know! 😎


----------



## CARP

Just saw where Lowe's is now going to be the exclusive retailer for EGO


----------



## TNTurf

CARP said:


> Just saw where Lowe's is now going to be the exclusive retailer for EGO


Home Depot dropped the brand to focus on the more common brands with similar batteries. It will be sold at Ace Hardware as well as Lowes unless that is changing in the move.


----------



## Ware

That's pretty wild. I'm seeing them pop up elsewhere though - like Ace Hardware.

Early on, it always felt like Ego stuff was hard to find anywhere but Home Depot. Maybe this split will open up the market a bit more.


----------



## CARP

It showed Lowe's will start carrying them this fall and Dec will be the exclusive home improvement retailer. I've bought some of my ego products from Amazon and from AcmeTool so hopefully they will still carry them so there will be some competition so prices don't get any higher.


----------



## bosox_5

I wonder if this has anything to do with the fact I can't find the power head with trimmer attachment online (or in a store) since May.


----------



## turfnsurf

bosox_5 said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with the fact I can't find the power head with trimmer attachment online (or in a store) since May.


No retailer had Ego products. I scoured everywhere. When I spoke to Ego, back in May, I was told that their shipments were delayed because of COVID-19. I finally got my stuff the beginning of this month.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Huh. Maybe HD is dropping EGO to go 100% Ryobi. Like maybe Ryobi was applying pressure or incentives for this move.


----------



## turfnsurf

hsvtoolfool said:


> Huh. Maybe HD is dropping EGO to go 100% Ryobi. Like maybe Ryobi was applying pressure or incentives for this move.


That's what I think it is. I think _some_ manufacturer wanted Ego out of there and HD acquiesced.


----------



## Ware

So this is probably why they're out of stock everywhere - apparently they're going to be exclusive to Lowe's beginning this December (2020)...

https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/lowes-launch-exclusive-partnership-ego-110000412.html


----------



## quadmasta

Ware said:


> So this is probably why they're out of stock everywhere - apparently they're going to be exclusive to Lowe's beginning this December (2020)...
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/lowes-launch-exclusive-partnership-ego-110000412.html


Lowe's is better anyhow. Wonder if that means they're going to kill the Kobalt-branded rechargeable OPE


----------



## Ware

Yeah, no complaints here. It may be a regional bias, but I prefer Lowe's. I live closer to two Lowe's stores than the nearest Home Depot.


----------



## Holmes168

Wow- glad I was able to grab a bunch of Ego tools this month at HD. I've got multiple HD's near me- but Lowe's are 10 mile drives.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Interesting. It's just the opposite for me. My HD is decent while the Lowes stinks. I think they have a serious management/employee problem at my local store. Clueless, unmotivated people and they never have what you're looking for. I go there only when I absolutely have no other choice (which is too often!). Doesn't really affect my EGO addiction since I buy those types of items online anyway.

There's a small, family-owned, old-school, genuine hardware store in downtown Rocket City. Dusty wood floors, cats running around, people who know stuff, that sort of thing. I've developed such a strong dislike for the Mega Warehouse Stores that I now drive downtown (15+ minutes) for just about everything I need. It's worth the drive just to avoid that incessant "BEEP BEEP BEEP" of the forklifts backing down the blocked aisle you need to visit. There's no Disney-Sized parking lot and no long lines,.

And if Lewter's sold food, I wouldn't shop anywhere else...


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I gotta say I do prefer Home Depot's customer service over Lowe's, but Lowe's usually offers more discounts and better clearance items so I shop at both. This move doesn't really affect me as I have multiple HDs and Lowe's around me.


----------



## Ware

I started a separate discussion topic about box stores here. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

For Canadians out there, HD exclusive deal with EGO is also over. We will be able to get at Lowes and other places moving forward. I was at HD today and most Ego stuff is about 25% off. Apparently HD does not want to sell the EGO stuff anymore and is dumping it. Great deals to be had!


----------



## yzfmik

I have a 21" mower that won't run. Self propelled works but the blade won't engage and the headlights do not turn on. The battery is fully charged yet is blinking green at a pretty fast rate. Wondering what the problem could be...


----------



## NateDawg24

yzfmik said:


> I have a 21" mower that won't run. Self propelled works but the blade won't engage and the headlights do not turn on. The battery is fully charged yet is blinking green at a pretty fast rate. Wondering what the problem could be...


I really don't know how to troubleshoot your problem but if you are still under warranty I would call ego (should be 5 year warranty). If you aren't near a repair centre they'll probably just send you a new mower. It takes a while but then you would have the option of fixing your old one and having two mowers. I am getting a new mower sent to me right now and can still get my old one to start (I just have to hold the battery down with my foot when starting some of the time).


----------



## hsvtoolfool

yzfmik said:


> I have a 21" mower that won't run. Self propelled works but the blade won't engage and the headlights do not turn on. The battery is fully charged yet is blinking green at a pretty fast rate. Wondering what the problem could be...


Verify that the handlebars are fully extended and locked. There's a sensor that won't allow the mower to run if the handlebars aren't fully extended and locked.


----------



## Miggity

Just an FYI. Home Depot has many Ego items clearance priced in-store only right now. I picked up a Power head and edge trimmer (bare tool) for $79 and 2.5 AH batteries are priced at either $79 or $99 depending on location. Be prepared to search for the inventory though, mine were all 10 feet off the ground in the storage bays and none on reachable shelves.


----------



## massgrass

I checked this stuff out at one local Home Depot yesterday and am going to try to sneak over to another tomorrow. I saw the ST1521S 56V 15" string trimmer marked down from $189 -> $135, Powerhead/Edger tool only $149 -> $79, and LB5302 530 CFM 56V blower tool only $149 -> $119.


----------



## jabopy

I wanted a multi tool for a while but all sold out over in the UK. And they are very expensive.


----------



## massgrass

I broke down and got the ST1521S string trimmer for $135, the ME0800 edger for $79, and a 2.5 AH battery for $79. I'm going to keep an eye on the blowers/chainsaws if I can. One local store had a couple of the LB6000 backpack blowers for the regular price of $199, which I would love to see a deal on.


----------



## turfnsurf

massgrass said:


> I broke down and got the ST1521S string trimmer for $135, the ME0800 edger for $79, and a 2.5 AH battery for $79. I'm going to keep an eye on the blowers/chainsaws if I can. One local store had a couple of the LB6000 backpack blowers for the regular price of $199, which I would love to see a deal on.


@massgrass I have their 650 CFM blower.

What I can't understand is why their backpack blower is 600 CFM. I wanted that one, but spec wise, I couldn't find a reason to do it. I asked customer service on several occasions and got no help.


----------



## massgrass

Right now I have a 441 CFM handheld Hitachi blower, so I would be OK with a 600 CFM backpack model for the right price. There appear to only be two of them near me and they aren't discounted yet, so I'm in no rush.


----------



## turfnsurf

massgrass said:


> Right now I have a 441 CFM handheld Hitachi blower, so I would be OK with a 600 CFM backpack model for the right price. There appear to only be two of them near me and they aren't discounted yet, so I'm in no rush.


I just noticed your lawn size. The extra 50 CFM is probably not more valuable than the idea of having the backpack.

I hope you score the discount.


----------



## massgrass

turfnsurf said:


> I just noticed your lawn size. The extra 50 CFM is probably not more valuable than the idea of having the backpack.
> 
> I hope you score the discount.


Thanks. The thing that this would be really great for is when I blow all of the pine needles off of an elderly neighbor's long driveway. If I can't score a deal, I might just ask the wife for one for Christmas.


----------



## massgrass

Jeremy3292 said:


>


Thanks, you motivated me to better organize my new batteries and charger. I'm giving this battery holder a shot.


----------



## Bombers

Seems like all the cool season area still has a bunch of the $79 powerhead edger in stock. They're long gone here in the south sigh...

I'm willing to pay for shipping if someone can pick me up one! serious inquiry!


----------



## Lawnsnotmygame

Bombers said:


> Seems like all the cool season area still has a bunch of the $79 powerhead edger in stock. They're long gone here in the south sigh...
> 
> I'm willing to pay for shipping if someone can pick me up one! serious inquiry!


Gotcha fam!

There's like 15 in stock by me.

I think (hopefully still)

Just do me a favor and don't pull an eBay on me and ask for a refund. You're gonna have to take it back for store credit?


----------



## Bombers

Lawnsnotmygame said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like all the cool season area still has a bunch of the $79 powerhead edger in stock. They're long gone here in the south sigh...
> 
> I'm willing to pay for shipping if someone can pick me up one! serious inquiry!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha fam!
> 
> There's like 15 in stock by me.
> 
> I think (hopefully still)
> 
> Just do me a favor and don't pull an eBay on me and ask for a refund. You're gonna have to take it back for store credit?
Click to expand...

I WANT this so bad lol. Been eyeing it for a good 2 months but they sold out here in OKC before Ego announced the changeover to Lowe's. I'll PM ya to get set up.


----------



## massgrass

massgrass said:


> Thanks. The thing that this would be really great for is when I blow all of the pine needles off of an elderly neighbor's long driveway. If I can't score a deal, I might just ask the wife for one for Christmas.


Had to drive a bit, but picked up a EGO LB6003 (backpack blower with 7.5 Ah battery) for $239 at Home Depot. I would probably also pick up a chainsaw for the right price, but not seeing much in the way of discounts right now.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

Does anyone know if the ego power head will work with the trimmer plus attachments?


----------



## Di3soft

I really would like to find a way to attach an echo or stihl bed redefiner...or have ego come out with one


----------



## massgrass

SC Grass Loon said:


> Does anyone know if the ego power head will work with the trimmer plus attachments?


I didn't try it, but the interface looked somewhat different to me when I was assembling the edger.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

massgrass said:


> SC Grass Loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the ego power head will work with the trimmer plus attachments?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try it, but the interface looked somewhat different to me when I was assembling the edger.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info. I was hoping they would fit. I may have to go back with gas instead of ego. All my attachments are good.


----------



## bosox_5

Just purchased the ego blower (the bigger one) with the 5 amp hour battery. That thing has some kick to it. I also enjoy not smelling like two stroke exhaust after I am done with th blower.

Multi head sting trimmer is next. If I can find it...


----------



## massgrass

bosox_5 said:


> Just purchased the ego blower (the bigger one) with the 5 amp hour battery. That thing has some kick to it. I also enjoy not smelling like two stroke exhaust after I am done with th blower.
> 
> Multi head sting trimmer is next. If I can find it...


FWIW, the only location in the area where I found string trimmers left in stock was in Somerset, MA (none in Taunton, Bridgewater, Dartmouth). I'm going to try to sneak out to Seekonk this week if I get a chance.

If you don't mind, what did you end up paying for the blower with battery?


----------



## massgrass

SC Grass Loon said:


> Thank you for the info. I was hoping they would fit. I may have to go back with gas instead of ego. All my attachments are good.


Definitely different (Ego top, TrimmerPlus bottom):



I'm sure somebody clever could come up with an adapter, but I will keep my cheap Ryobi gas-powered trimmer in my shed in case I want to use my cultivator attachment.


----------



## bosox_5

massgrass said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased the ego blower (the bigger one) with the 5 amp hour battery. That thing has some kick to it. I also enjoy not smelling like two stroke exhaust after I am done with th blower.
> 
> Multi head sting trimmer is next. If I can find it...
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, the only location in the area where I found string trimmers left in stock was in Somerset, MA (none in Taunton, Bridgewater, Dartmouth). I'm going to try to sneak out to Seekonk this week if I get a chance.
> 
> If you don't mind, what did you end up paying for the blower with battery?
Click to expand...

I found one today at an ACe hardware in Seekonk. The blower and the battery was $299. The multi head bare tool was $149 and the string trimmer attachment was $119. I didn't realize how heavy the whole thing would be with the 5ah battery. Way heavier than my POS Troy built 4 cycle it is replacing


----------



## massgrass

bosox_5 said:


> I found one today at an ACe hardware in Seekonk. The blower and the battery was $299. The multi head bare tool was $149 and the string trimmer attachment was $119. I didn't realize how heavy the whole thing would be with the 5ah battery. Way heavier than my POS Troy built 4 cycle it is replacing


Interesting, I didn't think to look at Ace.

I did a test today and tried to see if I could if I could do a standard trim and blow after cutting my grass with a 2.5 ah battery. I only have to blow grass off my sidewalk and driveway and trim a bit around raised beds and a pool, but I was able to do it. The 2.5 ah battery is on clearance for $79 at Home Depot and is quite a bit lighter than the 7.5 ah that came with my blower. They had some in the clearance section at the Bridgewater Home Depot at that price, but I haven't seen them elsewhere.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

massgrass said:


> SC Grass Loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info. I was hoping they would fit. I may have to go back with gas instead of ego. All my attachments are good.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely different (Ego top, TrimmerPlus bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure somebody clever could come up with an adapter, but I will keep my cheap Ryobi gas-powered trimmer in my shed in case I want to use my cultivator attachment.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## bosox_5

Does anyone have any experience with the power broom attachments? If so, what would the advantages/disadvantages of the nylon bristle one over the rubber paddle one? I'm looking to use something on my deck (pressure treated lumber) and walkways (concrete). Thanks in advance


----------



## Mightyquinn

bosox_5 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the power broom attachments? If so, what would the advantages/disadvantages of the nylon bristle one over the rubber paddle one? I'm looking to use something on my deck (pressure treated lumber) and walkways (concrete). Thanks in advance


I have the Stihl version of the paddle broom and it works great on everything, even the lawn. I think the bristle broom is more for hard rough surfaces or compacted dirt.


----------



## bosox_5

Mightyquinn said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the power broom attachments? If so, what would the advantages/disadvantages of the nylon bristle one over the rubber paddle one? I'm looking to use something on my deck (pressure treated lumber) and walkways (concrete). Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Stihl version of the paddle broom and it works great on everything, even the lawn. I think the bristle broom is more for hard rough surfaces or compacted dirt.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I think the rubber one is the way to go. To be honest, the thing I am thinking about using it for is clearing small amounts of snow off of the backyard ice rink during the winter. Right now, after a skate I use a broom, squeegee, and then a shovel. Then I go over the whole thing with a "homboni" to put water on it. Real Zamboni's do this in one pass, but if I can get it to two, that would be awesome. If it would also work on throwing the mulch back into the beds after I edge, even better.


----------



## turfnsurf

bosox_5 said:


> Just purchased the ego blower (the bigger one) with the 5 amp hour battery. That thing has some kick to it. I also enjoy not smelling like two stroke exhaust after I am done with th blower.
> 
> Multi head sting trimmer is next. If I can find it...


Is it the 650 CFM?


----------



## bosox_5

turfnsurf said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased the ego blower (the bigger one) with the 5 amp hour battery. That thing has some kick to it. I also enjoy not smelling like two stroke exhaust after I am done with th blower.
> 
> Multi head sting trimmer is next. If I can find it...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the 650 CFM?
Click to expand...

Yes. It is fantastic


----------



## turfnsurf

bosox_5 said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased the ego blower (the bigger one) with the 5 amp hour battery. That thing has some kick to it. I also enjoy not smelling like two stroke exhaust after I am done with th blower.
> 
> Multi head sting trimmer is next. If I can find it...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the 650 CFM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It is fantastic
Click to expand...

I have that one as well. I am 6'2" so in order for me to get the optimal blowing, I have to bend a little bit which sucks...but that's if I am trying to make it a faster process. I am so glad I don't have to mulch over all the high volume of leaves anymore. Is that what you use yours for?


----------



## Stuofsci02

bosox_5 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the power broom attachments? If so, what would the advantages/disadvantages of the nylon bristle one over the rubber paddle one? I'm looking to use something on my deck (pressure treated lumber) and walkways (concrete). Thanks in advance


I have the Bristlebroom attachment. It works really well on hard surfaces. If you flip it around you can run it backwards on the lawn and it works well but is hard work. I think the paddle is better for the lawn.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

bosox_5 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the power broom attachments? If so, what would the advantages/disadvantages of the nylon bristle one over the rubber paddle one? I'm looking to use something on my deck (pressure treated lumber) and walkways (concrete). Thanks in advance


I have the bristle broom and use it on my bermuda. It does great to remove the debris like clippings and leaves. It will pull some runners up but not anymore than dethatching would.


----------



## badtlc

Does anyone know how well the new EGO mower models lift? I have seen reviews where some electric mowers can't even suck up grass clippings on a sidewalk. I'm interested in the EGO but i have some grass that lays over and being able to lift the grass for a good cut is important to me.

Also, does the EGO have side-discharge ability? It doesn't look like it from the pictures.


----------



## uts

Can anyone guide me on the ego hedge trimmer. I was looking at the 2410 but also saw the 2400. From what I see the 2410 is a winner all around with a larger cutting width and brushless motor. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Ware

uts said:


> Can anyone guide me on the ego hedge trimmer. I was looking at the 2410 but also saw the 2400. From what I see the 2410 is a winner all around with a larger cutting width and brushless motor. Am I missing anything?


Yeah, get the HT2410.


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob

badtlc said:


> Does anyone know how well the new EGO mower models lift? I have seen reviews where some electric mowers can't even suck up grass clippings on a sidewalk. I'm interested in the EGO but i have some grass that lays over and being able to lift the grass for a good cut is important to me.
> 
> Also, does the EGO have side-discharge ability? It doesn't look like it from the pictures.


I have an Ego mower and had to install the bagging blade to help with the lift. It did help, but the Ego definitely doesn't have much suck at the higher height of cuts (I'd say 2.5" and up). By comparison, I have a craftsman mower with a briggs engine and the Ego doesn't even come close to the suck of that thing.

I honestly don't think I'd buy and Ego mower again, but for me it was worth it to get a 7.5ah battery since I have about everything else they sell! :lol: But the mower it self isn't great (plastic deck, not great at HOC 2.5 and higher, etc).


----------



## badtlc

PNW_TurfNoob said:


> badtlc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how well the new EGO mower models lift? I have seen reviews where some electric mowers can't even suck up grass clippings on a sidewalk. I'm interested in the EGO but i have some grass that lays over and being able to lift the grass for a good cut is important to me.
> 
> Also, does the EGO have side-discharge ability? It doesn't look like it from the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Ego mower and had to install the bagging blade to help with the lift. It did help, but the Ego definitely doesn't have much suck at the higher height of cuts (I'd say 2.5" and up). By comparison, I have a craftsman mower with a briggs engine and the Ego doesn't even come close to the suck of that thing.
> 
> I honestly don't think I'd buy and Ego mower again, but for me it was worth it to get a 7.5ah battery since I have about everything else they sell! :lol: But the mower it self isn't great (plastic deck, not great at HOC 2.5 and higher, etc).
Click to expand...

Maybe it will work for me. I don't cut higher than 2.25".

Thank you for the info.


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob

anyone tried putting on a brush cutter head on the powerhead version of the trimmer (STA1500)? I am constantly battling blackberries and other weeds that the string trimmer just can't quite handle. I started looking around and saw that some people use circular saw like blades, but that just seems super sketchy to me.

I'm interested in trying to replicate an attachment I saw online. In Aus and EU they have a dedicated brush cutter attachment(https://egopowerplus.ie/products/line-trimmers-brush-cutters/bc3800e-38cm-brush-cutter), and there is an amazon review that demonstrates that it's feasible (https://www.amazon.com/ATIE-Teeth-Steel-Cutter-Trimmer/dp/B007MW0MSE) by using an adapter kit (https://www.amazon.com/Set-of-4Pcs-Blade-Adapter-Attachment-Maintenance-Kit-For-STIHL-String-Trimmers/dp/B01KT43VN4/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_txt?ie=UTF8). I posted this question on a youtube channel that I really respect (Thrifty Tool Shed) and he was concerned that it would be hard on the motor. It also looks like they have a bicycle-type handlebar on that brush cutter as well.

Anyone done a mod like this and if so can you tell me your pros/cons?


----------



## georgebluth

bosox_5 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the power broom attachments? If so, what would the advantages/disadvantages of the nylon bristle one over the rubber paddle one? I'm looking to use something on my deck (pressure treated lumber) and walkways (concrete). Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Stihl version of the paddle broom and it works great on everything, even the lawn. I think the bristle broom is more for hard rough surfaces or compacted dirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think the rubber one is the way to go. To be honest, the thing I am thinking about using it for is clearing small amounts of snow off of the backyard ice rink during the winter. Right now, after a skate I use a broom, squeegee, and then a shovel. Then I go over the whole thing with a "homboni" to put water on it. Real Zamboni's do this in one pass, but if I can get it to two, that would be awesome. If it would also work on throwing the mulch back into the beds after I edge, even better.
Click to expand...

I was just looking at getting the brush attachment for managing my rink as well. I have a 24x44 and usually shovel/snowblow, sweep, resurface and the sweeping is easily the worst part. I can clear a couple inches of snow with a snowplow shovel pretty quickly, but getting the remnants of shoveling off with the broom is just exhausting.


----------



## georgebluth

I have 3 batteries (7.5, 2.5, 2.0) that are all about 4 years old now and don't hold a charge very well any more (especially the 7.5). Has anyone found anything about reconditioning them or recycling them? Kind of stinks to need to have to spend $500+ on batteries every few years to save a couple gallons of gas.


----------



## MasterMech

bosox_5 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the power broom attachments? If so, what would the advantages/disadvantages of the nylon bristle one over the rubber paddle one? I'm looking to use something on my deck (pressure treated lumber) and walkways (concrete). Thanks in advance


Kinda late to this party but when I sold Stihl stuff.... You could buy the paddle version and then get just the bristle brushes for cheap. The paddles worked for everything, the brushes were better on hard surfaces and would move more dirt off of concrete/asphalt while saving wear on the more expensive paddles. Paddles were a no-brainer on grass, could run them in forward throw and they would clean better leaving most of the grass unharmed.


----------



## twolf

PNW_TurfNoob said:


> anyone tried putting on a brush cutter head on the powerhead version of the trimmer (STA1500)? I am constantly battling blackberries and other weeds that the string trimmer just can't quite handle. I started looking around and saw that some people use circular saw like blades, but that just seems super sketchy to me.
> 
> I'm interested in trying to replicate an attachment I saw online. In Aus and EU they have a dedicated brush cutter attachment(https://egopowerplus.ie/products/line-trimmers-brush-cutters/bc3800e-38cm-brush-cutter), and there is an amazon review that demonstrates that it's feasible (https://www.amazon.com/ATIE-Teeth-Steel-Cutter-Trimmer/dp/B007MW0MSE) by using an adapter kit (https://www.amazon.com/Set-of-4Pcs-Blade-Adapter-Attachment-Maintenance-Kit-For-STIHL-String-Trimmers/dp/B01KT43VN4/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_txt?ie=UTF8). I posted this question on a youtube channel that I really respect (Thrifty Tool Shed) and he was concerned that it would be hard on the motor. It also looks like they have a bicycle-type handlebar on that brush cutter as well.
> 
> Anyone done a mod like this and if so can you tell me your pros/cons?


I had a slope covered with wild blackberry (some 10 ft tall) and was thinking to use the same kind of blade and an adapter, but not the handle. However, I ended up using a mulching blade like this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CVMP25R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It not only cuts a stem, but also you can press it lightly down on cut brush and it will rip them in pieces. Face shield is a must. Thick (multilayer)clothing is recommended. The only con it eats battery like crazy, because you need to keep RPMs up.


----------



## badtlc

georgebluth said:


> I have 3 batteries (7.5, 2.5, 2.0) that are all about 4 years old now and don't hold a charge very well any more (especially the 7.5). Has anyone found anything about reconditioning them or recycling them? Kind of stinks to need to have to spend $500+ on batteries every few years to save a couple gallons of gas.


I'm in this boat, too. I really like some of the battery powered mowers but dropping anywhere from $180 to $300 for a new battery every 3-5 years sounds.....just......stupid.


----------



## always_creative

badtlc said:


> I'm in this boat, too. I really like some of the battery powered mowers but dropping anywhere from $180 to $300 for a new battery every 3-5 years sounds.....just......stupid.


I'm going to offer how I look at it. Personally, the pollution impacts of small gas engines are a big issue for me, running a gas leaf blower for an hour produces more noxious emissions than my pickup truck does in 3 months (link below). I do own a truck, I'm not a climate nazi, but I make environmentally friendly decisions where I can, so that's the main reason I use an electric mower.

In fairness, I haven't used gas in a long time (corded mower before the battery), but I'm assuming using a gas mower would cost me $20-$30/year in fuel? So a $200 battery over 4 years is a $50/year battery cost. People spend much more than that cost differential on other parts of their lawn and don't blink, so it's really up to you as an individual to decide how much you care about that extra $20/year. It doesn't bother me. If I did my math right I spend $1.60/year on electricity for the mower and other tools.

I also really like not having gas in the garage. My yard is small and urban, and so is my garage, so I would only be using gas for the mower. To me, it's just not worth the smell and spills for just one device, and I really don't enjoy small engine maintenance. I like being able to fold up my mower and stick it in a back corner for the winter, but that's just a bonus.

When my EGO mower dies, I'll be replacing it with a 60V Toro Recycler. From what I've seen it cuts better than the gas recycler, and I'd be able to stay on an electric platform. I have a bunch of other EGO tools that I think are great and I'll keep them and the EGO battery for them. My professional work is designing net-zero energy buildings, so avoiding fossil fuel use is clearly something close to me.

Here is the link on small engine particulate emissions, which is a much bigger deal that just total carbon. It's old and the trucks have gotten cleaner since 2011 but not the small engines. https://www.edmunds.com/car-reviews/features/emissions-test-car-vs-truck-vs-leaf-blower.html

Apologies for the long winded reply, but I wanted to give my whole thinking.

I edited this a couple of times to fix some mispellings.


----------



## badtlc

always_creative said:


> I'm going to offer how I look at it. Personally, the pollution impacts of small gas engines are a big issue for me, running a gas leaf blower for an hour produces more noxious emissions than my pickup truck does in 3 months (link below). I do own a truck, I'm not a climate nazi, but I make environmentally friendly decisions where I can, so that's the main reason I use an electric mower.


I find this take highly interesting. Have you ever done research on the production of lithium batteries? It is one of the most environmentally harmful processes on the planet from the mining of the lithium to the final assembly of the battery.

I would like to get rid of gas cans and oil quarts in my garage to save space but I am fully aware that until carbon batteries get released, battery technology is way worse environmentally than the gas based options. I was OK with that if it meant I could have a nicer/cleaner garage for a bit.


----------



## always_creative

badtlc said:


> always_creative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to offer how I look at it. Personally, the pollution impacts of small gas engines are a big issue for me, running a gas leaf blower for an hour produces more noxious emissions than my pickup truck does in 3 months (link below). I do own a truck, I'm not a climate nazi, but I make environmentally friendly decisions where I can, so that's the main reason I use an electric mower.
> 
> 
> 
> I find this take highly interesting. Have you ever done research on the production of lithium batteries? It is one of the most environmentally harmful processes on the planet from the mining of the lithium to the final assembly of the battery.
> 
> I would like to get rid of gas cans and oil quarts in my garage to save space but I am fully aware that until carbon batteries get released, battery technology is way worse environmentally the the options. I was OK with that if it meant I could have a nicer/cleaner garage for a bit.
Click to expand...

I have, and the buildings I work on use zinc-iron flow batteries due to their better environmental profile. Lithium battery production is definitely environmentally degrading, but on a macro scale the particulate and carbon emissions of combustion are still worse for the environment. I've actually personally been to lithium mines in the Andes, and they're just as gross and dirty as copper mining facilities in the US.

If you look at cars, including the battery production in the vehicle's total lifespan carbon footprint, it's still lower than a conventional car or even a hybrid: https://www.carbonbrief.org/factcheck-how-electric-vehicles-help-to-tackle-climate-change

Adding this: The above link is for cars, but the comparison between a small gas engine and a 280Wh (5ah x 56V) lithium battery is orders of magnitude more striking. Small gas engines are way more damaging than automobiles, and a 56V EGO battery is 270x smaller than a Tesla battery with a similar delta in environmental footprint.


----------



## badtlc

always_creative said:


> I have, and the buildings I work on use zinc-iron flow batteries due to their better environmental profile. Lithium battery production is definitely environmentally degrading,* but on a macro scale the particulate and carbon emissions of combustion are still worse for the environment. *I've actually personally been to lithium mines in the Andes, and they're just as gross and dirty as copper mining facilities in the US.


I won't hijack the thread as this is a great topic that could go for pages but carbon is not pollution. carbon (CO2) is plant food and we are at dangerously low levels for modern plant life (our food sources).

The greenhouse effect estimations for CO2 were always off and modern research as shown that CO2 greenhouse effects saturates very quickly. This means you add a little CO2 and you get a small greenhouse effect. Start adding more and the greenhouse effect doesn't increase. CO2 does not have the ability to do any harm on its own.

Now reducing CO2 levels to less than 200ppm will put us in a perilous position where modern plant life will begin to reduce growth and you get much lower we won't be able to grow food at all.

Focusing on air pollution (actual toxins) and water pollution will serve everyone better and actually accomplish something. I think we could all agree on that. And that is where the lithium, batteries in general and all renewable energy products are harming the planet but media and big tech won't allow people to spread this data. It is quite sad.

As an electrical engineer I have had to spend a lot of time educating clients over the last 5+ years that there is a huge difference between reality and the fake science that the media and governments push on the people. Once you show them the studies and facts, they are usually amazed at the extent of how much they were duped.

Hopefully carbon batteries get here ASAP or we focus more on hydrogen since we can ready produce massive amounts hydrogen using relatively low amounts of energy.


----------



## always_creative

@badtic I'm not going to go point for point here because it's not purpose of the thread, but I have no idea where you're getting this idea about dangerously low carbon levels. Did plants just not grow well before industrialization? Even if you completely ignore CO2, particulate emissions from small engines are bad for air quality.

It seems based on your posts that you're putting up straw men to try to get people off batteries. I work adjacent to the renewable energy space myself and have to say that the counter-research that I've seen isn't very good and I haven't seen any that includes complete data sets. If it makes you feel more empowered to believe you're right and the majority is in on some vast conspiracy, that's entirely your right to do so.

Renewables aren't without tradeoffs, and we design low-load net zero buildings to limit our need for solar panels for due to the dirty nature of silicon wafer manufacturing. We also prioritize materials that are low toxicity and preferably carbon sequestering.

Anyway, that's way off topic for the thread so I'm going to leave it at that.

Back on topic, I've been super impressed with my EGO hedge trimmer. That thing is a beast.


----------



## DFWLawnNut

always_creative said:


> @badtic I'm not going to go point for point here because it's not purpose of the thread, but I have no idea where you're getting this idea about dangerously low carbon levels. Did plants just not grow well before industrialization? Even if you completely ignore CO2, particulate emissions from small engines are bad for air quality.
> 
> It seems based on your posts that you're putting up straw men to try to get people off batteries. I work adjacent to the renewable energy space myself and have to say that the counter-research that I've seen isn't very good and I haven't seen any that includes complete data sets. If it makes you feel more empowered to believe you're right and the majority is in on some vast conspiracy, that's entirely your right to do so.
> 
> Renewables aren't without tradeoffs, and we design low-load net zero buildings to limit our need for solar panels for due to the dirty nature of silicon wafer manufacturing. We also prioritize materials that are low toxicity and preferably carbon sequestering.
> 
> Anyway, that's way off topic for the thread so I'm going to leave it at that.
> 
> Back on topic, I've been super impressed with my EGO hedge trimmer. That thing is a beast.


We need a separate thread on these topics. I could read that stuff all day so long as we keep it civil.


----------



## krusej23

I agree this is an interesting discussion and may not even have a true factual answer but it's interesting to hear either side. I know there are downsides to both where small gas engines have immediate environmental issues and batteries may have future environmental issues. Would love to see another thread for this.


----------



## massgrass

What about off-season battery charging? I've gone far enough down the Home Depot clearance rabbit hole where I now have four batteries. Should I just let them be until spring, or should I at least charge them once mid-winter?


----------



## always_creative

massgrass said:


> What about off-season battery charging? I've gone far enough down the Home Depot clearance rabbit hole where I now have four batteries. Should I just let them be until spring, or should I at least charge them once mid-winter?


I left a half charged EGO battery in my mower for 18 months without using it due to some medical issues that kept me from mowing. When I went back to doing my own mowing, it had a reduced capacity for the first couple of charges and then seems to have recovered most of it's previous capacity. It's a 5-year old battery at this point and still seems to be ticking along, so I'm happy to get whatever I can out of it.

YMMV, but I would just leave them alone until spring.


----------



## Wfrobinette

massgrass said:


> What about off-season battery charging? I've gone far enough down the Home Depot clearance rabbit hole where I now have four batteries. Should I just let them be until spring, or should I at least charge them once mid-winter?


Read the manual. It spells this out for you.


----------



## massgrass

Wfrobinette said:


> Read the manual. It spells this out for you.


Thanks, didn't know it would go into that kind of detail: 



Ego manual said:


> This battery pack is equipped with an advanced self-maintenance function
> to extend the battery life. Depending on the battery charge, it will automatically perform
> a self-discharge operation after one month of storage. After this self-maintenance, the
> battery pack will enter sleep mode and maintain 30% of its charge capacity. If stored
> for a month or longer, fully recharge the battery before the next use.
> It is not necessary to run down the battery pack charge before recharging. The Lithium-
> Ion battery can be charged at any time and will not develop a "memory" when charged
> after only a partial discharge. Use the 5-LED indicator to determine when the battery
> pack needs to be recharged.


----------



## soupy01833

Is this a good deal? Do people like this blower? The 5 mah battery sells for more than 199

https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/ego-lb6002-fc


----------



## massgrass

soupy01833 said:


> Is this a good deal? Do people like this blower? The 5 mah battery sells for more than 199
> 
> https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/ego-lb6002-fc


I bought one on clearance at Home Depot a few weeks and and like it very much. If you were buying new, the unit without the battery is ~$200 by itself, so the refurb is a great deal pricewise.


----------



## soupy01833

thanks @massgrass


----------



## bosox_5

georgebluth said:


> bosox_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Stihl version of the paddle broom and it works great on everything, even the lawn. I think the bristle broom is more for hard rough surfaces or compacted dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think the rubber one is the way to go. To be honest, the thing I am thinking about using it for is clearing small amounts of snow off of the backyard ice rink during the winter. Right now, after a skate I use a broom, squeegee, and then a shovel. Then I go over the whole thing with a "homboni" to put water on it. Real Zamboni's do this in one pass, but if I can get it to two, that would be awesome. If it would also work on throwing the mulch back into the beds after I edge, even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just looking at getting the brush attachment for managing my rink as well. I have a 24x44 and usually shovel/snowblow, sweep, resurface and the sweeping is easily the worst part. I can clear a couple inches of snow with a snowplow shovel pretty quickly, but getting the remnants of shoveling off with the broom is just exhausting.
Click to expand...

I just ordered the paddle broom (finally). If it ever gets cold I'll let you know how it works on the rink


----------



## gobama84

@Ware Would this be the Power Rotary Scissors you bought? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ware

gobama84 said:


> @Ware Would this be the Power Rotary Scissors you bought? Thanks in advance.


Yes


----------



## gobama84

Ware said:


> gobama84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware Would this be the Power Rotary Scissors you bought? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Thank you! I just ordered it.


----------



## david_

Thinking about selling my PAS system (Trim, Edge, Blow, Hedge) and stepping into EGO. Don't like the noise anymore.

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/outdoor-power-equipment/trimmers-and-edgers/7833783?store=16225&gclid=Cj0KCQjw1PSDBhDbARIsAPeTqre319Iv_C8b0412OcgQMpO9k68vZDRtI_enDZ2n0qFVb9Yd_PFtOWkaAkBVEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

plus a blower. Am I missing anything? I would think this would handle my yard easily as I typically only have 15 minutes or so of machine runtime.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@david_, I've run with the Ego mower for many years. Not really powerful enough for thick grass mulching. Skip it.

The rest of the smaller Ego tools like trimmers, edgers, blowers, I've owned and am a big fan of them. The only downside to these is that eventually the batteries will fail and the replacements can be rather expensive. My experience has shown that the batteries last at least three working seasons. When mine have failed it has not been a progressive weakening...more like it worked yesterday and now it doesn't work anymore.

Buy it...you will like it!


----------



## Deltahedge

The battery charger that came with my Multi-head combo in 2019 failed last month. I've been using it to charge 5.0Ah batteries from Summer 2019 through winter 2020. I had the receipt in my email from Home Depot.

I called them up, gave them the serial number off the unit, sent them a screenshot of my receipt, and they had a new replacement unit in the mail to me in less than 2 days.


----------



## Lawndry List

I've been eyeballing the Ego edger for quite some time now, but the Lowe's by me only sells the tool only model. I'm on the Dewalt platform, so no Ego batteries or charger. Looks like I'll order it from Ace


----------



## gooodawgs

Does anyone know the difference in the 1501 vs 1502 models of the power heads? I can't find a comparison chart anywhere. Looks like they both take a 5 amp battery - but is the 1502 more powerful? @Ware I've seen you recommend the 1502, do you recall the differences?


----------



## Ware

gooodawgs said:


> Does anyone know the difference in the 1501 vs 1502 models of the power heads? I can't find a comparison chart anywhere. Looks like they both take a 5 amp battery - but is the 1502 more powerful? @Ware I've seen you recommend the 1502, do you recall the differences?


MHC1502 is a string trimmer + edger combo. MST1501 is just a string trimmer. Both include a 5Ah battery and charger.


----------



## skittletop

Has anyone received a 3rd gen(fuel gauge) battery when buying a tool bundle?

I'm in need of a new 2.5ah battery as my old 2nd gen doesn't hold a charge as well as it used to, and it's just past the 3 year warranty period, it still works but doesn't have the staying power it used to.

Rather than purchasing just a battery, I went with a tool/battery combo, due to the good value. Opting for the carbon fibre trimmer as it looks awesome and has great reviews. I was however dismayed when it came with the older 2nd gen battery, even though it has a manufacture date of 2020.

Is this the case for all bundles, are Ego just getting rid of their existing 2nd gen inventory? As you can no longer purchase the 2nd gen battery. Or is it just down to luck which battery you get in a bundle?


----------



## Jason229

What's a good replacement blade for an ego mower? Also has anybody added an extra washer to there mower to get a lower cut?


----------



## LiverpoolFC

I came across this on front page of slick deals this morning.

Lowe's is running a few different deals on some EGO gear.

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Online-Only-Deals-Wednesday/2865355154?irclickid=2VdymcQtuxyLWYYwUx0Mo37EUkBwAeXJz1G%3AXI0&irgwc=1&cm_mmc=aff-_-c-_-prd-_-mdv-_-gdy-_-all-_-0-_-10451-_-0&refinement=510239265097

I've been trying to get my hands on the MHC1502 combo but they are sold out everywhere for me. The link above has the edger with power unit and 2.5Ah for $230 which is tempting. (Also has a few other EGO items)

Looks like this pricing drop ends within a few hours, might hold off until trimmer/edger combos comes back with the 5.0Ah battery.


----------



## bosox_5

Maybe this is just me, but a strange issue has recently popped up. I have a 5ah battery that I bought last fall with the power head and string trimmer attachment. I also use the battery on the 650 cfm blower. Recently the battery lights go all red and stop the string trimmer. This does not happen with the blower. Battery is charge and otherwise seems fine. It doesn't do this when it has been working a lot so I don't think it is a heat issue. It only happens with the power head and string trimmer attachment and usually when I flip it upside down to do some edge work on my beds. Any ideas?


----------



## clarity13

This must be in response to other steel decks, e.g., Toro, popping up in the electric industry. They listed it on their site on 15 July 2021, but it's available for order in multiple places online.
https://egopowerplus.com/20-inch-self-propelled-mower-with-steel-deck/


----------



## falconsfan

Acme Tool has the reconditioned 16 inch chainsaw with battery and charger for $209.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

EGO has had a steel deck version for at least a couple years now, might even be three years ago when it was first introduced.


----------



## BermudaBoy

bosox_5 said:


> Maybe this is just me, but a strange issue has recently popped up. I have a 5ah battery that I bought last fall with the power head and string trimmer attachment. I also use the battery on the 650 cfm blower. Recently the battery lights go all red and stop the string trimmer. This does not happen with the blower. Battery is charge and otherwise seems fine. It doesn't do this when it has been working a lot so I don't think it is a heat issue. It only happens with the power head and string trimmer attachment and usually when I flip it upside down to do some edge work on my beds. Any ideas?


Call Ego's warranty service. It started happening to my 7.5ah battery about three weeks ago. The tech had me do a battery reset and said call her back if that didn't work and it didn't. I called back two days ago to report that the problem was persisting and they are shipping me a new battery, no questions asked. No complaints on their customer service from me.


----------



## bosox_5

BermudaBoy said:


> Call Ego's warranty service. It started happening to my 7.5ah battery about three weeks ago. The tech had me do a battery reset and said call her back if that didn't work and it didn't. I called back two days ago to report that the problem was persisting and they are shipping me a new battery, no questions asked. No complaints on their customer service from me.


They asked me to bring it to a repair center because it doesn't seem like a battery issue (this issue only occurs on the powerhead and only when using the string trimmer attachment. The same battery works fine in the leaf blower). All these parts are under warranty so I have no concerns that it won't get fixed, I would just prefer to not drive 30 minutes away to a service center (First world problems).


----------



## clarity13

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> EGO has had a steel deck version for at least a couple years now, might even be three years ago when it was first introduced.


Thank you! I was wondering why various reviewers kept downgrading EGO because they didn't have a steel deck version.


----------



## bosox_5

bosox_5 said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call Ego's warranty service. It started happening to my 7.5ah battery about three weeks ago. The tech had me do a battery reset and said call her back if that didn't work and it didn't. I called back two days ago to report that the problem was persisting and they are shipping me a new battery, no questions asked. No complaints on their customer service from me.
> 
> 
> 
> They asked me to bring it to a repair center because it doesn't seem like a battery issue (this issue only occurs on the powerhead and only when using the string trimmer attachment. The same battery works fine in the leaf blower). All these parts are under warranty so I have no concerns that it won't get fixed, I would just prefer to not drive 30 minutes away to a service center (First world problems).
Click to expand...

Just dropped it off for service. They said they will get it back to me in 4-6 weeks. Yikes


----------



## Ngilbe36

I just picked up an almost brand new EGO 21in mower with bagger and 7.5ah battery for a steal on FBM yesterday and I smiled basically the entire time while I mowed my front yard. Its like an RC car with a blade haha.


----------



## littleego

Anyone test out the knockoff battery available on Amazon for EGO mowers? Rating seems decent.

https://www.amazon.com/Lithium-Ion-Replacement-Battery-Compatible-ST1502LB/dp/B08ZD35J57/


----------



## turfnsurf

Ngilbe36 said:



> I just picked up an almost brand new EGO 21in mower with bagger and 7.5ah battery for a steal on FBM yesterday and I smiled basically the entire time while I mowed my front yard. Its like an RC car with a blade haha.


Is FBM the FaceBook Marketplace? Congrats on the steal! Were they moving or something?


----------



## Ngilbe36

turfnsurf said:


> Ngilbe36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up an almost brand new EGO 21in mower with bagger and 7.5ah battery for a steal on FBM yesterday and I smiled basically the entire time while I mowed my front yard. Its like an RC car with a blade haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Is FBM the FaceBook Marketplace? Congrats on the steal! Were they moving or something?
Click to expand...

Yeah FBM = Facebook Marketplace, sorry. The seller's father had passed away and they were just clearing out his stuff. $150. It was listed for 8 minutes before I messaged the seller and headed over.


----------



## bosox_5

So my leaf blower stopped working like my string trimmer did. Now I know its a battery issue. I called customer service and they are sending me a new 5ah battery. I do need to get my string trimmer back as the guy said he couldn't replicate the issue (which makes sense if its a battery issue).


----------



## bosox_5

Picked up the trimmer. They replaced the motor and controller board. I think they were just chasing an issue and since it was a warranty repair they just went for it. New Battery should be here Monday.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I finally replaced my first-gen Ego 21" self-propelled with the latest model. I was an early adopter, so I think I got almost 10 years out of the first mower. I call that a win.

I bought the lowest priced self-propelled 21" model Ego. I didn't look into the two or three more expensive versions. At a glance, it looked like those models just have a longer run-time. Yeah, I don't need a longer run time! I only want some light exercise. I mow for a about 30 to 45 minutes. Then this old fat guy needs a cigar+water break in the shade.

I didn't realize how bad the old 7.5 AH battery had gotten. It just gradually ran shorter and shorter over the years. I didn't really notice until late last year. Eventually, I could only mow about 20 minutes between charges. Due to the near-constant rain this year, I could barely keep up with the growth. I was mowing every second it didn't rain. But what actually forced me to open my wallet and let out the moths was that the rear-drive died last week. I'm just too old to push-mow 14K SF.

The new battery (and mower) cut my entire 14K SF in one go. The battery status never went "red". It was a light cut at 3" HOC, but I was impressed. When I got a decent break in the rain, I was finally able to scalp the entire 14K from 3+" back down to 2" HOC. The battery status went to red after about 8K to 10K SF, so a recharge was needed. Again, I was impressed. The lawn is very dense and the mulching was very heavy. I had to re-sharpen the blade after than scalping.

From an engineer's view, the most interesting "old vs. new" comparison is the heavy-cut behavior. The first-gen model tended to increase to "max RPM mode" under very little load which drained the battery rather quickly. This behavior "trained" me to mow frequently and take very light cuts.

In contrast, the new model maintains the same RPM even under a fairly heavy load. I had to scalp rather heavy to invoke the "max RPM mode". I like this software change since the mower is quieter and the battery lasts much longer. Good job Ego.

My only thumbs-down for the new model is the rear drive-motor has a loud whine. I mean, the motor whine is significantly louder than the main motor (and blade) during normal mowing. I loathe the loud dentist drill sound that varies with the speed control. I'm very sensitive to high-pitch noises and it gets pretty darn annoying. The first-gen model had an absolutely silent rear drive-motor.

My old Ego mower and battery still work for about 20 min. For now, I'm just using it to hack down field weeds at my rear property line. But I'm thinking about converting it to a DIY hacked moss scrubber for my pavers on the North side of my house.


----------



## Madao

How many batteries are enough? I'm thinking of blower, edger, landscape blade, and hedge trimmers.
If one battery is enough or get extra batteries at the reduced price when bundled with tools and possibly sell extra batteries to recoup costs.


----------



## Ware

Madao said:


> How many batteries are enough? I'm thinking of blower, edger, landscape blade, and hedge trimmers.
> If one battery is enough or get extra batteries at the reduced price when bundled with tools and possibly sell extra batteries to recoup costs.


For your size lawn I would say two batteries, with at least one of them being a 5Ah. One would probably work, but with two you can always have a fresh one ready to go.


----------



## d213rr

I busted a part on my Ego mower changing out the blades. I'm looking for a replacement fan #3403110001. It is a plastic piece that sits under the mower blades.

Ego doesn't have it...backordered. They referred me to several online parts stores. I believe it is on a container ship somewhere. I have open orders from a couple places since early December. Long shot, but does anyone have a spare that I could buy or another idea before I end up not having a functioning mower in the spring?

I've been keeping tabs on Amazon, partswarehouse.com, Jack's small engines and rcpw.com.

Also, word to the wise, be careful with your stuff given the supply chain weirdness.

Thanks


----------



## atticus

Finally bit the bullet and made my entry into the ego ecosystem and I couldn't be happier. Got a backpack blower to replace my dewalt handheld and it is a game changer. I splurged a little bit when I found a good deal on a 10ah battery and now I can blow my entire yard on the "turbo" setting on one charge (For perspective, before I was going through 5 dewalt 5ah batteries to do my whole yard in the fall).

I also went with the power+ interchangeable yard tool. I bought the bare tool package with the edger attachment and use the 5ah battery that came with the blower to easily take care of all my edging and trimming.

For trimming I knew I wanted to run power rotary scissors instead of a line trimmer, so instead of wasting the money on an additional trimmer attachment that I would immediately take the head off of to attach the rotary scissors, I gambled on a suggestion from a previous post in one of these ego threads and tried just ordering a replacement shaft from parts warehouse. It works perfectly and at $25 instead of $120 it's a no brainer if you are looking to make your own PRS attachment.

https://www.partswarehouse.com/EGO-Connecting-Tube-Assembly-EGO-2824590002-p/ego-2824590002.htm

The only thing I can't decide on now is whether or not the rapid charger is a worthwhile upgrade over the standard one that came with the blower. It takes a really long time to charge the 10ah battery, but since it does the whole yard in one charge I haven't found myself in the position where I need it to be ready to go again super quickly.


----------



## The_Dave

Has anyone modified their dual-blade ego mower (LM2135SP, specifically) to mow lower than 1.5"? Is such a thing even possible? I love the mower, I'd just like to be able to cut a bit shorter. One inch, maybe.


----------



## rookie_in_VA

atticus said:


> For trimming I knew I wanted to run power rotary scissors instead of a line trimmer, so instead of wasting the money on an additional trimmer attachment that I would immediately take the head off of to attach the rotary scissors, I gambled on a suggestion from a previous post in one of these ego threads and tried just ordering a replacement shaft from parts warehouse. It works perfectly and at $25 instead of $120 it's a no brainer if you are looking to make your own PRS attachment.
> 
> https://www.partswarehouse.com/EGO-Connecting-Tube-Assembly-EGO-2824590002-p/ego-2824590002.htm


That sounds intriguing. Would you be willing to post a picture of your setup? The link doesn't have a picture of the product so I have a hard time imagining how this would work.


----------



## MasterMech

atticus said:


> ..... Got a backpack blower to replace my dewalt handheld and it is a game changer. I splurged a little bit when I found a good deal on a 10ah battery and now I can blow my entire yard on the "turbo" setting on one charge (For perspective, before I was going through 5 dewalt 5ah batteries to do my whole yard in the fall).
> .......
> The only thing I can't decide on now is whether or not the rapid charger is a worthwhile upgrade over the standard one that came with the blower. It takes a really long time to charge the 10ah battery, but since it does the whole yard in one charge I haven't found myself in the position where I need it to be ready to go again super quickly.


How much of that 10aH is left when you finish your lawn?


----------



## atticus

rookie_in_VA said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> For trimming I knew I wanted to run power rotary scissors instead of a line trimmer, so instead of wasting the money on an additional trimmer attachment that I would immediately take the head off of to attach the rotary scissors, I gambled on a suggestion from a previous post in one of these ego threads and tried just ordering a replacement shaft from parts warehouse. It works perfectly and at $25 instead of $120 it's a no brainer if you are looking to make your own PRS attachment.
> 
> https://www.partswarehouse.com/EGO-Connecting-Tube-Assembly-EGO-2824590002-p/ego-2824590002.htm
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds intriguing. Would you be willing to post a picture of your setup? The link doesn't have a picture of the product so I have a hard time imagining how this would work.
Click to expand...

Not the greatest product page, I agree. But it is literally just a drop in replacement shaft for their multi tool system. So there's the end that connects to the power+ base and then the end you connect the rotary scissors to.

Normally to use the rotary scissors with the ego system you would buy a "donor" tool (usually the string trimmer), then take the string trimmer head off of the shaft and replace it with the rotary scissors. The cheapest I've seen the string trimmer tool is ~$100.

With this option you just buy the shaft for ~$25 and connect the rotary scissors and you're good to go.

Here are the pics of mine:


----------



## atticus

MasterMech said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Got a backpack blower to replace my dewalt handheld and it is a game changer. I splurged a little bit when I found a good deal on a 10ah battery and now I can blow my entire yard on the "turbo" setting on one charge (For perspective, before I was going through 5 dewalt 5ah batteries to do my whole yard in the fall).
> .......
> The only thing I can't decide on now is whether or not the rapid charger is a worthwhile upgrade over the standard one that came with the blower. It takes a really long time to charge the 10ah battery, but since it does the whole yard in one charge I haven't found myself in the position where I need it to be ready to go again super quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> How much of that 10aH is left when you finish your lawn?
Click to expand...

Depends on how many of those damn sweet gum balls are on my lawn. They stick to my thick Zorro like Velcro, haha.

I would say, on average, I've got about 1 bar left on the 10ah when I'm done blowing. And that's using the "turbo" setting almost constantly.

The blower I bought came with a 5ah battery, which never comes close to dying after using it with the rotary scissors and the edger. I can't see myself ever needing more than a 10ah for blowing and 5ah for everything else.


----------



## rookie_in_VA

atticus said:


> rookie_in_VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> For trimming I knew I wanted to run power rotary scissors instead of a line trimmer, so instead of wasting the money on an additional trimmer attachment that I would immediately take the head off of to attach the rotary scissors, I gambled on a suggestion from a previous post in one of these ego threads and tried just ordering a replacement shaft from parts warehouse. It works perfectly and at $25 instead of $120 it's a no brainer if you are looking to make your own PRS attachment.
> 
> https://www.partswarehouse.com/EGO-Connecting-Tube-Assembly-EGO-2824590002-p/ego-2824590002.htm
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds intriguing. Would you be willing to post a picture of your setup? The link doesn't have a picture of the product so I have a hard time imagining how this would work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the greatest product page, I agree. But it is literally just a drop in replacement shaft for their multi tool system. So there's the end that connects to the power+ base and then the end you connect the rotary scissors to.
> 
> Normally to use the rotary scissors with the ego system you would buy a "donor" tool (usually the string trimmer), then take the string trimmer head off of the shaft and replace it with the rotary scissors. The cheapest I've seen the string trimmer tool is ~$100.
> 
> With this option you just buy the shaft for ~$25 and connect the rotary scissors and you're good to go.
> 
> Here are the pics of mine:
Click to expand...

Very creative, thank you for sharing.


----------



## atticus

rookie_in_VA said:


> Very creative, thank you for sharing.


Cheers :beer:

I can't take credit for the idea, someone in an earlier thread found the product listing, I just decided that for $25 I would take the chance and see if it would work.


----------



## everytuesday

I'm considering ordering an ego lawn mower from RCPW.com - has anyone had any experience with them?

Thanks!


----------



## San

everytuesday said:


> I'm considering ordering an ego lawn mower from RCPW.com - has anyone had any experience with them?
> 
> Thanks!


No experience with them, but just wondering, why? They don't seem any cheaper versus just getting the stuff at Lowes or Ace Hardware?


----------



## everytuesday

Lowes has zero info on when they will sell ego's new 52" zero turn.


----------



## situman

atticus said:


> rookie_in_VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> For trimming I knew I wanted to run power rotary scissors instead of a line trimmer, so instead of wasting the money on an additional trimmer attachment that I would immediately take the head off of to attach the rotary scissors, I gambled on a suggestion from a previous post in one of these ego threads and tried just ordering a replacement shaft from parts warehouse. It works perfectly and at $25 instead of $120 it's a no brainer if you are looking to make your own PRS attachment.
> 
> https://www.partswarehouse.com/EGO-Connecting-Tube-Assembly-EGO-2824590002-p/ego-2824590002.htm
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds intriguing. Would you be willing to post a picture of your setup? The link doesn't have a picture of the product so I have a hard time imagining how this would work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the greatest product page, I agree. But it is literally just a drop in replacement shaft for their multi tool system. So there's the end that connects to the power+ base and then the end you connect the rotary scissors to.
> 
> Normally to use the rotary scissors with the ego system you would buy a "donor" tool (usually the string trimmer), then take the string trimmer head off of the shaft and replace it with the rotary scissors. The cheapest I've seen the string trimmer tool is ~$100.
> 
> With this option you just buy the shaft for ~$25 and connect the rotary scissors and you're good to go.
> 
> Here are the pics of mine:
Click to expand...

I'm itching for the official Ego version. I'm tired of stringing and restringing my string trimmer.


----------



## San

everytuesday said:


> Lowes has zero info on when they will sell ego's new 52" zero turn.


Ah that one is nice, I've been eying that as well, but can't justify the cost yet.

Did they give you an eta at RCPW? It seems they don't have it in stock either.

I remember on Mackey's site they were accepting pre orders with an estimated ship date in early April.


----------



## atticus

situman said:


> I'm itching for the official Ego version. I'm tired of stringing and restringing my string trimmer.


Yea, I'm honestly surprised they haven't. Definitely drinking my own kool-aid here, but I really like having the exact shaft that Ego uses on all their tools, paired with power rotary scissors that are probably higher quality than anything Ego is going to put out, as a stand alone attachment for the power+ system. And looking at the prices of their other attachments, I have to doubt the official ego version would be any cheaper than buying this PRS head and adding the shaft. As far as I'm concerned, my string trimming days are over.


----------



## Ware

atticus said:


> Yea, I'm honestly surprised they haven't. Definitely drinking my own kool-aid here, but I really like having the exact shaft that Ego uses on all their tools, paired with power rotary scissors that are probably higher quality than anything Ego is going to put out, as a stand alone attachment for the power+ system. And looking at the prices of their other attachments, I have to doubt the official ego version would be any cheaper than buying this PRS head and adding the shaft. As far as I'm concerned, my string trimming days are over.


Agree on all points.


----------



## pjt

When I disconnected my EGO edger attachment from the shaft, these two parts fell out. Does anyone know where they're supposed to go?


----------



## San

pjt said:


> When I disconnected my EGO edger attachment from the shaft, these two parts fell out. Does anyone know where they're supposed to go?


Does this help?










https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/ego/edger/ed0800/assembly


----------



## pjt

Unfortunately, I don't see those types of washers anywhere on the exploded parts diagram.

Is anyone able to take their edger attachment off the shaft and see where these washers are located? Thanks!


----------



## San

pjt said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see those types of washers anywhere on the exploded parts diagram.
> 
> Is anyone able to take their edger attachment off the shaft and see where these washers are located? Thanks!


Sorry wrong product. Number 12 on below link.

https://egopowerplus.com/media/productattach/e/g/ego_ea0800_a.pdf


----------



## pjt

Thanks!


----------



## San

Anybody with a Ego zero turn that has used it to pull things?

I have a couple of different pull behind items and am looking to get a pull behind sprayer as well.
Which is fine behind a gas lawn tractor, but I'm thinking about going with the Ego Zero Turn.


----------



## everytuesday

San said:


> everytuesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes has zero info on when they will sell ego's new 52" zero turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that one is nice, I've been eying that as well, but can't justify the cost yet.
> 
> Did they give you an eta at RCPW? It seems they don't have it in stock either.
> 
> I remember on Mackey's site they were accepting pre orders with an estimated ship date in early April.
Click to expand...

I talked to RCPW this Friday, the 1st, and they said they were supposed to get a shipment in Monday or Tuesday. When I talked to Lowes again, they said the computer showed they were backordered for some reason and didn't know when they were getting them. So I ended up placing an order for one Friday and we'll see how long it takes to get it out, assuming the salesman had an accurate date. Fingers crossed.

Yea the price is tough to stomach, but I can't wait to not need gas and have less noise. Can't wait to retire my 10 year old cub cadet 46 inch. Also I figured out that in 5 years I'll have paid for the lawn mower if I went with a lawn service instead for my house.


----------



## everytuesday

San said:


> Anybody with a Ego zero turn that has used it to pull things?
> 
> I have a couple of different pull behind items and am looking to get a pull behind sprayer as well.
> Which is fine behind a gas lawn tractor, but I'm thinking about going with the Ego Zero Turn.


I saw a youtube video of a guy that used his 42" to pull his spreader/sprayer and other equipment.
Found one of them I saw:


----------



## San

Thanks @everytuesday. I also found they actually list tow capacity @250lbs. 
As long as I'm not pulling a load of sand, that should be doable for most standard lawn work.

Hope you let us know how you like it, sounds like you'll be one of the first to get one!


----------



## everytuesday

San said:


> Thanks @everytuesday. I also found they actually list tow capacity @250lbs.
> As long as I'm not pulling a load of sand, that should be doable for most standard lawn work.
> 
> Hope you let us know how you like it, sounds like you'll be one of the first to get one!


For sure, I'll post here again with any updates. Thanks for the info on capacity load very helpful!


----------



## MasterMech

San said:


> ... I also found they actually list tow capacity @250lbs. ....


Oof! Even entry-level lawn tractors are typically 400+ lbs.


----------



## Zaqwert

I have an EGO Power+ Select Cut mower, the newest model, got it this spring and am loving it so far.

The lowest setting for it is still a pretty high, I believe the #1 setting corresponds to 1.5 inches.

Is their a reliable and safe known "hack" to lower it? I've heard of people saying they install washers above the blades to sorta force them to a lower position. Is there anyone who had done something like this?

There is a specialized washer that sits under the blades that's pretty thick. Would it be possible to just move it to the other side and then tighten the bolt on front with no washer? Just seeing if anyone has done any safe trick/hack to lower it.


----------



## The_Dave

Zaqwert said:


> I have an EGO Power+ Select Cut mower, the newest model, got it this spring and am loving it so far.
> 
> The lowest setting for it is still a pretty high, I believe the #1 setting corresponds to 1.5 inches.
> 
> Is their a reliable and safe known "hack" to lower it? I've heard of people saying they install washers above the blades to sorta force them to a lower position. Is there anyone who had done something like this?
> 
> There is a specialized washer that sits under the blades that's pretty thick. Would it be possible to just move it to the other side and then tighten the bolt on front with no washer? Just seeing if anyone has done any safe trick/hack to lower it.


I had asked this question a week or two ago and got no response, so I'm curious as well. Your idea sounds like it might work, although I don't have it in front of me to see at the moment. maybe I'll try that out this evening and see


----------



## The_Dave

Results:

It is marginally lower, as would be expected. I don't have any additional washers that'll fit the spindle or whatever it's called, so all I did was move that washer behind the blades. Main issue is that it no longer captures the blades, meaning that you can't grab the blades to tighten the bolt.

When I tightened the bolt, it moved this white plastic piece which is hard to grab. So I wasn't able to tighten the bolt as much as I'd like.

Cut quality was fine, but since my grass isn't growing quickly yet, I wasn't able to see a big difference in the height of cut in the grass itself.

The second photo below shows the blade height relative to the bottom of the deck, for reference.

If anyone has a more reliable method for lowering cut height, don't be shy.


----------



## Zaqwert

I'm guessing the width of that washer is probably maybe .25 at most, meaning it would put the new lowest height at about ~1.25.

Sounds like the main issue is reattaching the bolt now causes the blades and the white part to sorta "spin" as you tighten it? Whereas when the washer is on the correct side it creates friction to keep everything in place as it tightens?

Feel free to report back after another cut or two. Just to verify the blade doesn't go flying off or something haha. That's my concern with mucking around too much with it, wouldn't want to create a situation where it wasn't on securely. I think if you put too much stuff on the backside to try to go a great deal lower that could be a concern.


----------



## everytuesday

Short update with the new 52" zero turn Ego mower. I've had it about 2 weeks now, thing cuts beautifully - tons of power. I think on its lowest speed setting it moves twice as fast as my old cub cadet lol. Anyways my first big issue I've had with it is that the POT button, the big red one that engages the blades on and off, is not working anymore. The button moves up and down like you would expect, but the PTO icon on the LCD is flashing saying it needs to be disengaged. Nothing I've done seems to reset it, I even took the deck apart to look for anything obstructing the blades. Talked to ego earlier and it looks like I have to get it serviced. That means someone is going to have to be scheduled to come out, pick it up, take it to a service center. Then have it looked at, repaired, then dropped back off.

Ugh - what a downer day.


----------



## wiredawg

I own 2 EGO tools: 21" Lawn mower (LM2130SP) purchased Feb 2021. String-Trimmer (ST1623T) Purchased Feb 2022. I want to love them, but having a hard time getting there, got plenty of pros over traditional gas but I'm just not there yet. And my current issue does not help:
- Lawnmower: worked fine in the 2021 season, unfortunately this is not the case in 2022 season. The issue, it simply cuts off while cutting. It appears to run for approx. 20 minutes then it shuts off and won't restart (Battery goes through 1 to 2 led indicator lights). But it will restart after some rest time: 15 minute rest, it will run for about 2 min. 45 minute rest, it will run for 10 minutes or so. Mind you I only took note of these types of times just once before taking it in. And I'm not cutting through overgrown grass here, I'm bagging very little clippings, probably even shorter than the 1/3 rule this time of year. The underdeck is clean, nothing there. Did this to me on 3 separate consecutive occasions this season (Mar/Apr). It's not the battery, as I have swapped batteries and both work fine in the second piece of equipment. Also, nothing appears to be hot as for as I can tell and nothing out of the ordinary happens before or after, it just shuts off. I called EGO and they referred to me to their authorized warranty center (an hour away). I turned it in on 20 Apr and of course explained what it was doing to me. I called them today (27Apr) and they can't seem to replicate my issue. Which I was afraid of. The associate I spoke with said they went through several batteries and been going back and forth with EGO regarding my issue. But if they can't replicate what's happening with me not sure what else can be done. I guess they are talking with EGO to see if any other customers are having similar issues this this lawnmower.


----------



## kshubert87

wiredawg said:


> I own 2 EGO tools: 21" Lawn mower (LM2130SP) purchased Feb 2021. String-Trimmer (ST1623T) Purchased Feb 2022. I want to love them, but having a hard time getting there, got plenty of pros over traditional gas but I'm just not there yet. And my current issue does not help:
> - Lawnmower: worked fine in the 2021 season, unfortunately this is not the case in 2022 season. The issue, it simply cuts off while cutting. It appears to run for approx. 20 minutes then it shuts off and won't restart (Battery goes through 1 to 2 led indicator lights). But it will restart after some rest time: 15 minute rest, it will run for about 2 min. 45 minute rest, it will run for 10 minutes or so. Mind you I only took note of these types of times just once before taking it in. And I'm not cutting through overgrown grass here, I'm bagging very little clippings, probably even shorter than the 1/3 rule this time of year. The underdeck is clean, nothing there. Did this to me on 3 separate consecutive occasions this season (Mar/Apr). It's not the battery, as I have swapped batteries and both work fine in the second piece of equipment. Also, nothing appears to be hot as for as I can tell and nothing out of the ordinary happens before or after, it just shuts off. I called EGO and they referred to me to their authorized warranty center (an hour away). I turned it in on 20 Apr and of course explained what it was doing to me. I called them today (27Apr) and they can't seem to replicate my issue. Which I was afraid of. The associate I spoke with said they went through several batteries and been going back and forth with EGO regarding my issue. But if they can't replicate what's happening with me not sure what else can be done. I guess they are talking with EGO to see if any other customers are having similar issues this this lawnmower.


I had a similar issue as you, but with the 7.5Ah battery instead of the mower. Bought my Select Cut lawn mower (LM2135SP) mower in May of last year and worked beyond expectations. Love it. I also have other Ego equipment such as blower, trimmer, and tree pole saw. All work awesome.

Mower was used first time this year in March (though my cool season grass was growing and green during winter). The 7.5Ah battery lasted maybe 15 minutes and died after two green bars (of the five) were gone from the fuel gauge. It just dies and all lights go red, but it is not overheating at all. Just dies. It did this every time at almost the same spot on my lawn. It was like clockwork. I would let it sit for ten or so minutes and try it again. It would work for maybe five minutes and then die again. This is where it is similar to you, but the battery was faulty and not the mower itself. My two smaller 2.5Ah batteries, which are both older, still work perfectly fine as does all my equipment. I ended up just using those two smaller ones to finish the job each week, swapping them out on the charger to do that.

I called Ego on Sunday 4 - 24 - 2022 and explained the situation. Keep in mind that I also have all my equipment registered on their site for warranty purposes as soon as I buy them. These things are expensive! Lady ran me through a couple troubleshooting things for the battery just to make sure it was bad and then told me to keep it and she sent a brand new battery free of charge (pun intended!). It arrived today 5 - 3 - 2022. I will test it out in the next two or three days, but I am sure it will be fine. Their battery went bad, but they did stand by their product and sent a brand new one with basically no questions asked.

Not sure if this helps, but I would not lose hope in them honoring their warranty and equipment. If it happens again when you get it back, call their warranty line again and hopefully you can exchange yours in for a new one. Make sure your equipment is registered on their site with the receipt.

*The ONLY issue I had with the mower happened a week ago. I pressed the power button and pulled the starting lever back and nothing happened. No battery lights or movement. Just blank. Tried a few times and nothing. Let it sit for 5 minutes and then tried again after moving it and it worked. Not sure what it was, maybe something electrical (connection) from the startup button/lever to the rest of the machine? Maybe you have this issue?*

This turned into a really long post, but hopefully some future person will find it if they have the same issue.


----------



## San

everytuesday said:


> Short update with the new 52" zero turn Ego mower. I've had it about 2 weeks now, thing cuts beautifully - tons of power. I think on its lowest speed setting it moves twice as fast as my old cub cadet lol. Anyways my first big issue I've had with it is that the POT button, the big red one that engages the blades on and off, is not working anymore. The button moves up and down like you would expect, but the PTO icon on the LCD is flashing saying it needs to be disengaged. Nothing I've done seems to reset it, I even took the deck apart to look for anything obstructing the blades. Talked to ego earlier and it looks like I have to get it serviced. That means someone is going to have to be scheduled to come out, pick it up, take it to a service center. Then have it looked at, repaired, then dropped back off.
> 
> Ugh - what a downer day.


Any update on how things are going with your zero turn?


----------



## snapturtle

The_Dave said:


> Results:
> 
> It is marginally lower, as would be expected. I don't have any additional washers that'll fit the spindle or whatever it's called, so all I did was move that washer behind the blades. Main issue is that it no longer captures the blades, meaning that you can't grab the blades to tighten the bolt.
> 
> When I tightened the bolt, it moved this white plastic piece which is hard to grab. So I wasn't able to tighten the bolt as much as I'd like.


I had the exact same tightening issue with the white part (fan). It would spin as I tightened the middle flange bolt. I was getting ready to contact EGO when I decided to try it a final time and after having it spin for awhile it suddenly gripped something and tightened up perfectly. No idea why.


----------



## ZachUA

I bought an EGO string trimmer last year at Home Depot and now it appears they don't carry that brand any more. Kinda a bummer.


----------



## San

ZachUA said:


> I bought an EGO string trimmer last year at Home Depot and now it appears they don't carry that brand any more. Kinda a bummer.


All the Ego went to Lowes and Ace Hardware, I think it was competing too much with HD's own Ryobi brand.


----------



## MasterMech

San said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an EGO string trimmer last year at Home Depot and now it appears they don't carry that brand any more. Kinda a bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> All the Ego went to Lowes and Ace Hardware, I think it was competing too much with HD's own Ryobi brand.
Click to expand...

It made a lot of sense really. HD can now focus on products from TTI (Ryobi, Rigid, Milwaukee), and Lowes can do the same with Chervon. (Skil, Kobalt, EGo, Flex)


----------



## ZachUA

San said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an EGO string trimmer last year at Home Depot and now it appears they don't carry that brand any more. Kinda a bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> All the Ego went to Lowes and Ace Hardware, I think it was competing too much with HD's own Ryobi brand.
Click to expand...

Wow I didn't realize that! Ok so I can still go to a big box store to get Ego. That's good for me.


----------



## massgrass

Just a quick note about getting a bad battery replaced under warranty:

I bought a few EGO tools during the Home Depot clearance in 2020, and the bare 2.5 Ah battery I bought in September 2020 (manufacture date April 2020) started to die after a short amount of use and would flash red LED lights when I tried to test/charge it.

I called EGO support and after humoring the CSRs silly troubleshooting steps for half an hour I was able to get them to ship me a replacement after emailing them a copy of my receipt. Ten days after I called EGO, UPS delivered a brand new battery in retail packaging and it's perfect.

Another interesting thing is that they didn't want the bad battery back. The CSR said to scratch out the serial number and recycle it. I'm curious enough to take it apart and see if there are any obvious bad cells in it, but we'll see.


----------



## Redtwin

massgrass said:


> Just a quick note about getting a bad battery replaced under warranty:
> 
> I bought a few EGO tools during the Home Depot clearance in 2020, and the bare 2.5 Ah battery I bought in September 2020 (manufacture date April 2020) started to die after a short amount of use and would flash red LED lights when I tried to test/charge it.
> 
> I called EGO support and after humoring the CSRs silly troubleshooting steps for half an hour I was able to get them to ship me a replacement after emailing them a copy of my receipt. Ten days after I called EGO, UPS delivered a brand new battery in retail packaging and it's perfect.
> 
> Another interesting thing is that they didn't want the bad battery back. The CSR said to scratch out the serial number and recycle it. I'm curious enough to take it apart and see if there are any obvious bad cells in it, but we'll see.


Same exact experience here. I still have the old one lying around and was thinking of dissecting it. I'm pretty sure the batteries are fine and the problem is in one of the safety circuits. It started acting up while string trimming in hot humid dewy conditions. I have the model that has the motor at the head so I'm wondering if the moisture wasn't the issue and maybe shorted out one of the circuits in the battery.


----------



## MortgageMan90

Couldn't sleep last night and I was going through the pages to see how everyone liked the EGO weed eater/edger combo, well I saw a bunch of people asking if there was a striping kit compatible for the EGO mowers. While looking for a replacement mulcher part, I came across this at the bottom of the page. Hope it can help some of y'all out.

Looks like they have one coming soon and another website showed a retail price of $129.99

https://egopowerplus.com/21-inch-mower-striping-kit-ar2100/


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle

MortgageMan90 said:


> Couldn't sleep last night and I was going through the pages to see how everyone liked the EGO weed eater/edger combo, well I saw a bunch of people asking if there was a striping kit compatible for the EGO mowers. While looking for a replacement mulcher part, I came across this at the bottom of the page. Hope it can help some of y'all out.
> 
> Looks like they have one coming soon and another website showed a retail price of $129.99
> 
> https://egopowerplus.com/21-inch-mower-striping-kit-ar2100/


Interesting, I didn't see this striping kit before. It have you considered the Checkmate striper made for EGO mowers? I've seen this in a few YouTube videos and the users seem to like it.

https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/checkmatetrad-lawn-striper-for-ego21-plastic.html


----------



## gajeepn

I have had the larger 56v 5.0 AH Ego battery for longer than my smaller 2.5 AH. I know as my 5.0 battery charges the bright green lights turn on in stages. I can't remember if the smaller battery does that also. Right now I am only getting about 15 minutes of use with the 2.5 and when I charge it it blinks red then yellow then green then turns off when charged. Is that normal for the 2.5 compared to the green light stages on the bigger one? Why would the 2.5 not last as long as it should?


----------



## San

The flashing is normal, but if the battery is relatively new and it's not holding a good charge, it could be one of the cells failing. Reach out to Ego, their warranty is pretty good and they will replace it, if it fails early.


----------



## gajeepn

Thanks for the reply. I did see that the flashing was normal online after I asked. I will contact Ego tomorrow.


----------



## jlegs80

How's the performance on the Snow Blower?


----------

